# Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

ORANIENBURG - „Zwei Wettangler aus Oranienburg haben 140 Fische in sieben Stunden mit lebenden Maden geangelt und die toten Tiere anschließend Förstern für eine Treibjagd überlassen“, so der Vorwurf von Bartek Langer von der Tierrechtsorganisation Peta Deutschland e. V. Angeln mit Lebendködern, aber auch „Wettbewerbsangeln“ verstoße jedoch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, so sein Vorwurf. Deshalb habe Peta Strafanzeige gegen die beiden Männer erstattet.

http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...sverstoss-Tierschuetzer-verklagen-Angler.html


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Der Kommentar unter dem Artikel triffts auf den Punkt...#6

Eine Anzeige kann Jeder gegen Jeden erstatten- mittlerweile filtern die aufnehmenden Beamten sowas noch nicht mal grob vor, um sich nicht etwaigen Folgeanzeigen wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt (egal, wie abstrus sie auch immer seien) auszusetzen.

Bei solchem Killefitt ist allerdings auf dem Schreibtisch der Staatsanwaltschaft Schluss....

Da wird bloss nachgeschlagen:

1. Köder = kein Wirbeltier, sondern Insekt/Larve
2. Fang wird einer Verwertung zugeführt

Öff. Interesse? Unwahrscheinlich!

Verfahren eingestellt!


----------



## schuessel (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Ich würde eher sagen:
Hier ein Beispiel, warum man FÄHIGE Anwälte, Pressereferenten und sonstige "Offizielle" braucht. Und zwar egal ob in Bundesverband oder Landesverbad oder sonst was.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen



Und?

Bezweifelt doch niemand..

Hat auch noch nie jemand bezweifelt....

Es wird nur - und das in meinen Augen vollkommen zu Recht - von vielen bezweifelt, dass das von den ignoranten Dilettanten der beiden Bundesverbände und der Verbände der Initiative erreicht werden kann..

Die ja nun schon mehrfach ihr Unvermögen/Unwillen  bewiesen haben...

Zudem entspricht ja der geschilderte Vorgang ja eh genau der bisherigen VDSF-Politik, die ja in der unreflektierten Ablehnung jeglichen Wertungsangelns auf gleicher Linie mit Peta liegt und eigentlich von daher die Anzeige selber hätte im Angriff nehmen müssen..

Was soll uns Dein Posting also sagen?


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

und? 
Aufhören mit dem kleinkarierten Getue. Wir haben andere Sorgen als um uns Mohnert oder nicht zu streiten, das ist doch wohl eindeutig klar

Wenn du noch mehr brauchst dann schau hier: http://www.planetopia.de/nc/magazin...enkraft-wasserkraftwerke-als-fischkiller.html


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Langsam- bitte!

Nicht allzuviele Baustellen gleichzeitig aufmachen.... der Winter ist noch lang genug.:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Mohnert, Markstein und die alle aus der Initiative haben ja mehrfach bewiesen, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, etwas für Angler hinzukriegen.

Dann ist Jürgen also jetzt endlich auch der Meinung, dass die alle weg gehören um endlich neuen, kompetenteren Leuten und Ideen Platz zu machen und um endlich einen wirklich einheitlichen Verband hinzukriegen?

Gut .. ;-))


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Thomas mir ist egal wer es macht, ich will einen einheitlichen Verband am besten vorgestern. 

Man muss es aber auch so sehen was für Gewässer gut ist, ist auch für Angler gut. 

Um mal ein anderes Beispiel zu nennen, viele hier stehen ganz klar für catch and release.
Für mich ist dass im gewissen Maße ok. Aber nur den Fisch aus Sport zu fischen ist nicht ok. Man sollte lieber darüber nachdenken die Mindestmaße hochsetzen als die Großen zu schützen. (wie es leider in unserem Verein ist, Entnahmeverbot für Karpfen über 65 cm) Halte das für einen falschen Weg. Solche Dinge werden uns mit Sicherheit noch Probleme bringen in der Zukunft.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Meine Meinung ist ganz klar, Verbände fusionieren und dann gern die Leute absägen. 
Aber nicht die Fusion verhindern und solange streiten bis es egal ist ob wir einen einheitlichen Verband haben oder nicht.

Den jetzt ist die Zeit gegen Kleinwasserkraftwerke zu kämpfen und den Petas und Co klar zu machen das ohne Angler keine Gewässerbewirtschaftung stattfindet, die im Endeffekt ein Schutz der Ressorce Wasser und allem was darin lebt mit sich bringt.

Das kann nur ein gleichberechtigter Ansprechpartner am Verhandlungstisch.
Kontraproduktiv ist wenn Tierschützer, Umweltschützer, Kraftwerksbetreiber usw. mit einer Stimme sprechen und wir Angler glauben das wir mit 2 -3 Verbänden an den Verhandlungen teilnehmen werden und jeder eine Stimme haben. Das wird nichts und das sollte wohl jedem klar sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Halte das für einen falschen Weg. Solche Dinge werden uns mit Sicherheit noch Probleme bringen in der Zukunft.


Richtig - die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre wären in einem einzigen Verband das größte zukünftige Problem für Angler, da die nix hinkriegen können/wollen und deswegen wegmüssen..


Und ich hätte auch gerne schon seit vorvorvorgestern eine einheitlichen Verband FÜR Angler und für ganz Deutschland gehabt - am besten noch vor der Zeit, wo der VDSF mit Drosse anfing, seinen anglerfeindlichen Unfug anzufangen (kein zurücksetzen, kein Wertungsangeln, kein Setzkescher, etc.) ..

Und auf jeden Fall vor der Zeit, während der der DAV seine Versprechen brach und die ihm wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte nicht festschreiben ließ, sondern voll auf den alten, überholten VDSF-Kurs umschwenkte..

Ich brauche keinen einheitlichen Verband der Bewirtschafter, der den Anglern das Leben immer schwerer macht.

Sondern einen einheitlichen Verband FÜR Angler der versucht, gegen bestehende Restriktionen zu kämpfen und weitere zu verhindern.

Also eben nicht eine Fusion aus den inkompetenten und ignoranten Dilettanten aus VDSF und DAV und von der Initiative - sondern Leute die begreifen, dass sie Dienstleister für Angler zu sein haben (da sie von denen bezahlt werden) und nicht ihre Herrscher, die ihnen sagen wie sie zu angeln haben..

Gut, dass Du das jetzt auch so siehst..



> Meine Meinung ist ganz klar, Verbände fusionieren und dann gern die Leute absägen.


Mit der Fusion, so elend wie sie von der geballten Ignoranz geplant wurde, stärkst du ja gerade die Inkompetenz und schaffst die nicht ab...

Tier- und Naturschützer sprechen übrigens keinesfalls mit einer Stimme, sondern teilweise sogar gegeneinander.

Da sind uns Anglern die Naturschützer oft wesentlich näher als den Tierschützern - während die Funktionäre aus VDSF und DAV in ihrer "Kompetenz" die Tierschützer in ihren abstrusen Forderungen sogar oft noch überholen wollen...

Auch wieder die alte VDSF-Propaganda, die Angst vor den Schützern schüren, um die Angler bei der Stange und "bei Zahlung" zu halten..


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Moin

Ich hätte mal ne frage,was hätte der neue Verband gegen solche Anzeigen tun sollen????



#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Ich sage mal so, auch wenn du einige Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hast, stört nicht wer hier reinschreibt kann ja lesen wenn er will.

Mit den Natur und Landschaftsschützern haben wir guten Kontakt und wenn man mit denen normal redet kommt man auch zu einem Ergebnis in unserem kleinen Bereich.

Das ist schön aber nicht zielführend bei Dingen die das Bundesland, Deutschland oder eben Europa betreffen. 

Und genau hierfür brauchen wir den Verband der klarstellt, dass Angler eine Lobby haben und man nicht alles machen kann ohne die Angler zu fragen.

Schon sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt das wir einen starken einheitlichen Verband für D und am besten EU weit bekommen.

Ohne einheitlichen Verband - zeitnah - sind wir Angler - zeitnah - am Arsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Ich hätte mal ne frage,was hätte der neue Verband gegen solche Anzeigen tun sollen????


Ein aus VDSF und DAV fusionierter Verband mit den jetzigen Verträgen und Satzung hätte gar nix dagegen tun könen - im Gegenteil..

Da er laut Vertrag die alten VDSF-Grundsätze zu vertreten hat, hätte er nicht nur nichts gegen die Anzeigen tun können, sondern diese eigentlich sogar unterstützen müssen.

Indem er das zuständige Finanzamt informiert hätte und auf die vom VDSF mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgemauschelten Defintionen von Wettfischen hinweisen, nach denen dann jeder Verein oder Verband, der sowas durchführt oder duldet, dann seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren müsste..


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich hätte mal ne frage,was hätte der neue Verband gegen solche Anzeigen tun sollen????
> 
> ...



Ganz klare Sache, warum wurde der KFV angesprochen (der Mann hat es gut gemacht) und nicht der Dachverband der Angler. 
Weil der Jornalist sich gefragt hat wen er ansprechen sollte, außerdem sind wir Angler derzeit ein gutes Opfer für solche Anzeigen.
Warum?
Weil wir keine Lobby haben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Ohne einheitlichen Verband - zeitnah - sind wir Angler - zeitnah - am Arsch.


Und mit einem Verband aus VDSF und DAV zu den jetzigen Bedingungen/Verträgen, sind wir Angler ab Gründung *sofort* am Arsch............

Weil er zum ersten sofort pleite und nicht arbeitsfähig ist..

Und weil darin die ganzen Dilettanten versammelt sind, die bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können.

Gott sei Dank gibt es Verbände wie NDS und den Rheinischen, die da wenigstens versuchen, andere, anglerfreundlichere Wege zu gehen..

Es geht also, wenn man es nur will, was die Praxis ja schon zeigt..

Warum man dann unbedingt die ewiggestrigen Dilettanten aus Bundesverbänden und von der Initiative unterstützen will, muss ich ja nicht begreifen..


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein aus VDSF und DAV fusionierter Verband mit den jetzigen Verträgen und Satzung hätte gar nix dagegen tun könen - im Gegenteil..
> 
> Da er laut Vertrag die alten VDSF-Grundsätze zu vertreten hat, hätte er nicht nur nichts gegen die Anzeigen tun können, sondern diese eigentlich sogar unterstützen müssen.
> 
> Indem er das zuständige Finanzamt informiert hätte und auf die vom VDSF mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgemauschelten Defintionen von Wettfischen hinweisen, nach denen dann jeder Verein oder Verband, der sowas durchführt oder duldet, dann seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren müsste..



Widerspruch, ein starker Verband hätte mit einer Aufklärung reagiert: Wenn 2 Angler am See sitzen ist das kein Wettangeln sondern ein gemeinsames Naturerlebnis mit fangen von Fischen.

BTW Setzkescher sind nicht verboten! Man muss nur eine vernünftige Begründung haben warum man hältert.


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ganz klare Sache, warum wurde der KFV angesprochen (der Mann hat es gut gemacht) und nicht der Dachverband der Angler.
> Weil der Jornalist sich gefragt hat wen er ansprechen sollte, außerdem sind wir Angler derzeit ein gutes Opfer für solche Anzeigen.
> Warum?
> Weil wir keine Lobby haben!


 
Ja und mit Lobby ist/wird es dann besser???

Lese mal bitte was auf der VDSF HP zum thema Gemeinschafts/Wettangeln steht.

Meinst du das diese Sätze dann im neuen Verband nicht mehr stehen???

Man hat sie ja damals selbst mit bestimmt auf druck der Tierschützer und sein Amen gegeben.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> BTW Setzkescher sind nicht verboten! Man muss nur eine vernünftige Begründung haben warum man hältert.


Siehste:
Genau das Gleiche gilt fürs Angeln an sich, für Wertungsangeln, lebenden Köfi etc.. ..

Ist alles wie der Setzkescher grundsätzlich erstmal tierschutzwidrig - es kommt nur auf die vernünftige Begründung an.

Und das ist eben nicht nur Hege und menschliche Ernährung, wie immer wieder vom VDSF propagiert wird und im neuen Verband ja auch gültige Leitlinie ist, welche laut Satzung dann ALLE LV auch umzusetzen haben........

Und wenn Du nicht aufs TSG rekurierst, kommts eh wieder aufs Landesrecht an..

Gott sei Dank sind da Verbände wie der in NDS auch da schon wesentlich weiter.

Gut, wenn man sieht, dass es anglerfreundlichere Alternativen zumindest im Ansatz gibt.


Diese muss man daher unterstützen, nicht die Ewiggestrigen aus VDSF und DAV, die schon bewiesen haben, dass es weder können noch wollen.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja und mit Lobby ist/wird es dann besser???
> 
> Lese mal bitte was auf der VDSF HP zum thema Gemeinschafts/Wettangeln steht.
> 
> ...



Ich selber habe hier irgendwo noch einen Teller rumstehen für den 2. Platz beim Wettkampfangeln aus den 1970 er Jahren. Waren immer nette Veranstaltungen.
Heute machen wir das anders, weil diese Veranstaltungen verboten sind. 
Heute geht es mehr um die Gemeinschaft bei den Veranstaltungen, es geht nicht mehr um die Menge Fisch wie früher sondern um den Spass und den Fun dabei. Wir trinken ein Bier und schmeißen Stücke von toten Tieren auf den Grill. Damit stehen wir jedesmal in der Zeitung und keiner hat sich bislang beschwert. Das ganze findet im tiefsten VDSF Land statt.

Damals bei den Wettangeln sind eine ganze Menge Tiere kaputt gegangen, das kann niemand bestreiten. 
Es ging um Preise, was wir auch abgeschafft haben. 
Wir angeln weil wir Spass dran haben, die Gemeinschaft mit anderen Anglern gern haben und nicht weil wir den Kollegen zeigen wollen was wir können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Hier mal meine Argumente zusammengefasst, da Jürgen immer wieder andere einzelne Punkte bringt, die aber immer wieder aufs Gleiche rauskommen:
Warum soll man Leuten und Verbänden vertrauen, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können??

Und die auch noch bezahlen als Angler??

*Also los:*



> Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen



Und?

Bezweifelt doch niemand..

Hat auch noch nie jemand bezweifelt....

Es wird nur - und das in meinen Augen vollkommen zu Recht - von vielen bezweifelt, dass das von den ignoranten Dilettanten der beiden Bundesverbände und der Verbände der Initiative erreicht werden kann..

Die ja nun schon mehrfach ihr Unvermögen/Unwillen  bewiesen haben...

Zudem entspricht ja der geschilderte Vorgang ja eh genau der bisherigen VDSF-Politik, die ja in der unreflektierten Ablehnung jeglichen Wertungsangelns auf gleicher Linie mit Peta liegt und eigentlich von daher die Anzeige selber hätte im Angriff nehmen müssen..

Was soll uns Dein Posting also sagen?
----------------------------------

Mohnert, Markstein und die alle aus der Initiative haben ja mehrfach bewiesen, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, etwas für Angler hinzukriegen.

Dann ist Jürgen also jetzt endlich auch der Meinung, dass die alle weg gehören um endlich neuen, kompetenteren Leuten und Ideen Platz zu machen und um endlich einen wirklich einheitlichen Verband hinzukriegen?

Gut .. ;-)) 

----------------------------------------



> Halte das für einen falschen Weg. Solche Dinge werden uns mit Sicherheit noch Probleme bringen in der Zukunft.


Richtig - die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre wären in einem einzigen Verband das größte zukünftige Problem für Angler, da die nix hinkriegen können/wollen und deswegen wegmüssen..


Und ich hätte auch gerne schon seit vorvorvorgestern eine einheitlichen Verband FÜR Angler und für ganz Deutschland gehabt - am besten noch vor der Zeit, wo der VDSF mit Drosse anfing, seinen anglerfeindlichen Unfug anzufangen (kein zurücksetzen, kein Wertungsangeln, kein Setzkescher, etc.) ..

Und auf jeden Fall vor der Zeit, während der der DAV seine Versprechen brach und die ihm wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte nicht festschreiben ließ, sondern voll auf den alten, überholten VDSF-Kurs umschwenkte..

Ich brauche keinen einheitlichen Verband der Bewirtschafter, der den Anglern das Leben immer schwerer macht.

Sondern einen einheitlichen Verband FÜR Angler der versucht, gegen bestehende Restriktionen zu kämpfen und weitere zu verhindern.

Also eben nicht eine Fusion aus den inkompetenten und ignoranten Dilettanten aus VDSF und DAV und von der Initiative - sondern Leute die begreifen, dass sie Dienstleister für Angler zu sein haben (da sie von denen bezahlt werden) und nicht ihre Herrscher, die ihnen sagen wie sie zu angeln haben..

Gut, dass Du das jetzt auch so siehst..



> Meine Meinung ist ganz klar, Verbände fusionieren und dann gern die Leute absägen.


Mit der Fusion, so elend wie sie von der geballten Ignoranz geplant wurde, stärkst du ja gerade die Inkompetenz und schaffst die nicht ab...

Tier- und Naturschützer sprechen übrigens keinesfalls mit einer Stimme, sondern teilweise sogar gegeneinander.

Da sind uns Anglern die Naturschützer oft wesentlich näher als den Tierschützern - während die Funktionäre aus VDSF und DAV in ihrer "Kompetenz" die Tierschützer in ihren abstrusen Forderungen sogar oft noch überholen wollen...

Auch wieder die alte VDSF-Propaganda, die Angst vor den Schützern schüren, um die Angler bei der Stange und "bei Zahlung" zu halten..

-------------------------------------------------------------------



> Ich hätte mal ne frage,was hätte der neue Verband gegen solche Anzeigen tun sollen????


Ein aus VDSF und DAV fusionierter Verband mit den jetzigen Verträgen und Satzung hätte gar nix dagegen tun könen - im Gegenteil..

Da er laut Vertrag die alten VDSF-Grundsätze zu vertreten hat, hätte er nicht nur nichts gegen die Anzeigen tun können, sondern diese eigentlich sogar unterstützen müssen.

Indem er das zuständige Finanzamt informiert hätte und auf die vom VDSF mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgemauschelten Defintionen von Wettfischen hinweisen, nach denen dann jeder Verein oder Verband, der sowas durchführt oder duldet, dann seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren müsste..

------------------------------------


> Ohne einheitlichen Verband - zeitnah - sind wir Angler - zeitnah - am Arsch.


Und mit einem Verband aus VDSF und DAV zu den jetzigen Bedingungen/Verträgen, sind wir Angler ab Gründung *sofort* am Arsch............

Weil er zum ersten sofort pleite und nicht arbeitsfähig ist..

Und weil darin die ganzen Dilettanten versammelt sind, die bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können.

Gott sei Dank gibt es Verbände wie NDS und den Rheinischen, die da wenigstens versuchen, andere, anglerfreundlichere Wege zu gehen..

Es geht also, wenn man es nur will, was die Praxis ja schon zeigt..

Warum man dann unbedingt die ewiggestrigen Dilettanten aus Bundesverbänden und von der Initiative unterstützen will, muss ich ja nicht begreifen..
--------------------------------


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ich selber habe hier irgendwo noch einen Teller rumstehen für den 2. Platz beim Wettkampfangeln aus den 1970 er Jahren. Waren immer nette Veranstaltungen.
> Heute machen wir das anders, weil diese Veranstaltungen verboten sind.
> Heute geht es mehr um die Gemeinschaft bei den Veranstaltungen, es geht nicht mehr um die Menge Fisch wie früher sondern um den Spass und den Fun dabei. Wir trinken ein Bier und schmeißen Stücke von toten Tieren auf den Grill. Damit stehen wir jedesmal in der Zeitung und keiner hat sich bislang beschwert. Das ganze findet im tiefsten VDSF Land statt.
> 
> ...


 

Danke für die Info,aber ich habe Jahrelang selber ausgerichtet,und Pokale und Preise hab ich auch mehr als genug.

Ich nehm auch heute noch teil,und das da haufenweise tiere kaputtgehen kann ich nicht sagen ausser man schlägt sie alle tot,aber an solchen Veranstaltungen nehm ich nicht mehr teil und sind auch nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.

Das Märchen das durch Hältern die ganzen fische sterben kenn ich auch,und es bleibt auch weiterhin nen Märchen.

Hier noch nen HP tip.

http://www.champions-team.de/



#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



gründler schrieb:


> Danke für die Info,aber ich habe Jahrelang selber ausgerichtet,und Pokale und Preise hab ich auch mehr als genug.
> 
> Ich nehm auch heute noch teil,und das da haufenweise tiere kaputtgehen kann ich nicht sagen ausser man schlägt sie alle tot,aber an solchen Veranstaltungen nehm ich nicht mehr teil und sind auch nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.
> 
> ...


Ach ja wenn man was nicht wahr haben will.
Natürlich wurde bei dem Wettfischen auf Weißfisch geangelt, die Tiere wurden zum Wiegeplatz gebracht. 
Weißfisch ist ja nichts wert.
Dann wurde gewogen und zurückgesetzt viele waren tot - und das kannst du nicht leugnen.
Diese Auswüchse haben dazu geführt das wir da sind wo wir sind, hätte man es damals schon so gemacht wie in unserem Partnerverein der ständig Hegefischen durchführt - und wir uns dann für unsere Gewässer die Tiere holen - wäre das nie so weit gekommen. Hier wird am Angelplatz gewogen und wir verfrachten die Tiere in einen Behälter mit Belüftung und fahren die Tiere zu einem anderen Gewässer wo Weißfisch gebraucht wird.
War gerade bei einem Lehrgang für Gewässerwarte - und da wurde mir bestätigt das dieser Umgang so korrekt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Eigentlich besteht der Dissens ja nicht drin, dass wir einen starken, einheitlichen Verband wollen.

Der Unterschied besteht im wie und wer..

*Jürgen will die Leute aus den Verbänden, die bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können.*

Die weder ihre LV noch die Vereine umfassend und vollständig informiert haben, geschweige denn die Angler umfassend informiert oder gar gefragt haben.

Die trotz x-facher Warnungen von Experten wie Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar, VDSF-Justitiarin da versucht haben, das auf Druck der Initiative jetzt noch 2012 durchzudrücken.

Obwohl es dazu nicht einmal im VDSF vorher eine ausreichende Mehrheit gab..

Und obwohl vernünftigere Verbände, welche die drohenden Gefahren begriffen haben, klar angesagt haben, dass sie bei einer solchen Fsuion sofort austreten würden und somit ein einheitlicher Verband eh nicht möglich wäre....


_Mit dieser Versammlung ignoranter Dilettanten, die sich selber und Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland, in der Politik und den Medien lächerlich gemacht haben, ist aber so oder so eben keine zielführende Lobbyarbeit für Angler möglich_

*Ich will :*
Neuen Leuten eine Chance geben, mit neuen Ansätzen und Ideen für einen wirklichen Verband FÜR Angler..

Damit Angler und das Angeln wenigstens zukünftig die Chance auf eine vernünftige, zielführende Lobbyarbeit haben.

Wenn die Angler von den momentanen Akteuren schon nicht nur im Stich gelassen werden, sondern diese das Angeln und die Angler auch noch in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich machen..........


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ach ja wenn man was nicht wahr haben will.
> Natürlich wurde bei dem Wettfischen auf Weißfisch geangelt, die Tiere wurden zum Wiegeplatz gebracht.
> Weißfisch ist ja nichts wert.
> Dann wurde gewogen und zurückgesetzt viele waren tot - und das kannst du nicht leugnen.
> ...


 
Da ich die ganze sche,..damals live miterlebt habe und ich weiß warum es soweit gekommen ist sag ich jetzt lieber nix.

Du kannst das hier und anderwo nachlesen,wie der Fernsehbericht gedreht wurde,und wer daran beteiligt gewesen ist,sowie warum alles so gekommen ist.

Ich gehe jetzt einige Jahrzehnte auf Veranstaltungen wo gehältert wird und wo gewogen wird und wo umgesetzt oder zurückgesetzt wird.Ich kenne diese Bilder mit toten fischen nicht,ausser aus einem TV Bericht ende der 80er...live hab ich noch nie gesehen das da alles stirbt was gehältert und verwogen wurde.

Ich lese das immer aber beweise seh ich nie und gab es bis heute nie,und glaub mir ich habe schon etliche Hunderte tonnen fisch umgesetzt aus meinen Teichen wie bei Veranstaltungen mit Hältern oder auch Besatz....wo die fische bis zu 5min in Kübeln zappeln.

Bin jetzt aber wieder raus,will hier nicht zum thema "tiefer" weiter schreiben,hat seine gründe.

Ps: Guck auf youtube die ganzen WM EM...etc.an,guck wie sie Hältern/Wiegen und zurücksetzen und sieht man da tote fische?????

#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich besteht der Dissens ja nicht drin, dass wir einen starken, einheitlichen Verband wollen.
> 
> Der Unterschied besteht im wie und wer..
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiß ich bin der Böse.

Aber eigentlich nicht, sondern ich will einen Verband bevor es zu spät ist. 

Und Thomas wenn wir noch ein paar Jahre warten ist es zu spät.  Hier würde nur eine sofortige Fusion Abhilfe schaffen, aber nicht der weitere kleinkarierte Streit.

Mit der Fusion können die Mitglieder der Landesverbände (die Vereine und deren Mitglieder) dann Druck machen und nicht vorher, weil es den DAV egal ist was die VDSF Mitglieder sagen und dem VDSF egal ist was die Mitglieder des DAV sagen.

Also Fusion und dann weiter arbeiten, aber nicht lieber keine Fusion und wir wurschteln lieber noch 20 Jahre weiter.
#q


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



gründler schrieb:


> Da ich die ganze sche,..damals live miterlebt habe und ich weiß warum es soweit gekommen ist sag ich jetzt lieber nix.
> 
> Du kannst das hier und anderwo nachlesen,wie der Fernsehbericht gedreht wurde,und wer daran beteiligt gewesen ist,sowie warum alles so gekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Sorry warst du dabei ich schon - wie H. Kohl schon sagte "Gnade der späten Geburt"

#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Und Thomas wenn wir noch ein paar Jahre warten ist es zu spät


Siehe oben:
Man darf das nicht Leuten überlassen, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es weder können noch wirklich wollen.

*Und schon gar nicht mit Satzung und Verträgen, die weder finanziell, juristísch noch organisatorisch oder personell haltbar bzw. zumindest hoch riskant sind.*

Alleine schon solche Verträge vorzulegen, zeigt ja den ignoranten Dilettantismus - solche Leute *MUSS *man verhindern!!!!

Warum warnen denn Notar, Wirtschaftsprüfer und VDSF-Justitiarin??

Wenn wir NICHT warten und das NICHT vernünftig angehen, sondern das diese Dilettanten so machen lassen, wie sie es fehlgeplant haben, dann ist es nicht zu spät..

*Dann ist vernünftige und zielführende Lobbyarbeit sofort mit Gründung dieses DAFV unmöglich!*

Gott sei Dank gibt es ja die ersten Landesverbände in VDSF wie DAV, die das einsehe. 
Und nicht nur die ignoranten Dilettanten aus den Bundesverbänden und bei der Initiative....


Davon ab:
Ich lass mich doch auch nicht von einem Metzger operieren, nur weil der ein Messer halten kann.

Sondern will da nen kompetenten Chirurgen.............


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Sorry warst du dabei ich schon - wie H. Kohl schon sagte "Gnade der späten Geburt"
> 
> #q


 

Guter Witz.


Wenn ich schreibe ich hab die Sch..live miterlebt dann wahr ich wohl noch nicht geboren oder so|kopfkrat.

Bring beweise,sammel Bilder Videos von diesen aussagen,youtube und co.steht voll mit Wettkämpfen ums Stippen wo man sieht was mit dem fisch gemacht wird.

Vorher glaub ich diesen Deutschen Märchen nicht,dafür bin ich zu lange dabei im aktiven Stipp/Wettkampfgeschäft.

So und nun bin ich hier im thema raus.

#hlg


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe oben:
> Man darf das nicht Leuten überlassen, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es weder können noch wirklich wollen.
> 
> *Und schon gar nicht mit Satzung und Verträgen, die weder finanziell, juristísch noch organisatorisch oder personell haltbar bzw. zumindest hoch riskant sind.*
> ...



Ja genau Thomas, du wiederholst dich und leider wird es damit nicht besser.
Nur dagegen zu sein reicht nicht aus, sondern wir brauchen sofort einen Verband.
Auch wenn du und deine Nachquatscher anderer Meinung sind. 

Ich habe wenigstens soviel Arsch in der Hose, mal was gegen den Mainstream auf diesem Forum zu sagen.

Wenn es nötig ist wäre mir dann schon der Metzger lieber als gar keiner - um mal dein Beispiel zu kommentieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Thomas mir ist egal wer es macht, ich will einen einheitlichen Verband am besten vorgestern.



Ja Jürgen, am besten *schon* vorgestern, aber bitte nicht einen *von* vorgestern.

Wie kann man glauben, dass sich in einem Verband, der seit über 30 Jahren die Angler mit Einschränkungen und Verboten drangsaliert, etwas von innen heraus ändern kann ?

All das, was Du als Grund für eine Fusion anführst, hat uns der VDSF eingebrockt. Und jetzt sollen die gleichen Leute, bzw. Leute mit der gleichen Denke dafür sorgen, dass alles besser wird ?

Jetzt sollen Landesverbandsfunktionäre, wie die vom LSFV-SH, die sich noch vor wenigen Wochen mit dem Deutschen Tierschutzbund - in Person von Herrn Apel, dem größten Feind der Angler, verbündet haben - um den Tourischein zu verhindern, plötzlich um 180 Grad umschwenken ?

Jetzt soll ein starker und frisch besetzter Landesverband Bayern, der vor noch nicht allzulanger Zeit das Abknüppelgebot gesetzlich noch tiefer verankert hat, plötzlich dafür Sorge tragen, dass auch in Industriegebieten, wo die Fische so belastet sind, dass man sie nicht essen kann oder mag, weiterhin geangelt werden kann? 




jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Sorry warst du dabei ich schon - wie H. Kohl schon sagte "Gnade der späten Geburt"
> 
> #q



Wenn Du wirklich dabei warst, und nicht nur irgendwo rumgestanden hast, sondern ganz vorne dabei warst, dann hast Du sicher die im Nachgang des fischens gedrehten Skandalszenen auch mitbekommen, gelle ?




Aber gut. Angenommen, nur mal angenommen, Du hast recht und in den Verbänden sind genügend reformwillige Funktionäre.

*Nenne mir einen triftigen Grund, warum der neue Verband keine diesbezüglichen Ziele festgeschrieben hat. *


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja Jürgen, am besten *schon* vorgestern, aber bitte nicht einen *von* vorgestern.
> 
> Wie kann man glauben, dass sich in einem Verband, der seit über 30 Jahren die Angler mit Einschränkungen und Verboten drangsaliert, etwas von innen heraus ändern kann ?
> 
> ...


:m:m:m:m


Vielleicht deswegen:
Hier mal meine Argumente zusammengefasst, da Jürgen immer wieder andere einzelne Punkte bringt, die aber immer wieder aufs Gleiche rauskommen:
Warum soll man Leuten und Verbänden vertrauen, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können??

Und die auch noch bezahlen als Angler??

*Also los:*



> Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen



Und?

Bezweifelt doch niemand..

Hat auch noch nie jemand bezweifelt....

Es wird nur - und das in meinen Augen vollkommen zu Recht - von vielen bezweifelt, dass das von den ignoranten Dilettanten der beiden Bundesverbände und der Verbände der Initiative erreicht werden kann..

Die ja nun schon mehrfach ihr Unvermögen/Unwillen  bewiesen haben...

Zudem entspricht ja der geschilderte Vorgang ja eh genau der bisherigen VDSF-Politik, die ja in der unreflektierten Ablehnung jeglichen Wertungsangelns auf gleicher Linie mit Peta liegt und eigentlich von daher die Anzeige selber hätte im Angriff nehmen müssen..

Was soll uns Dein Posting also sagen?
----------------------------------

Mohnert, Markstein und die alle aus der Initiative haben ja mehrfach bewiesen, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, etwas für Angler hinzukriegen.

Dann ist Jürgen also jetzt endlich auch der Meinung, dass die alle weg gehören um endlich neuen, kompetenteren Leuten und Ideen Platz zu machen und um endlich einen wirklich einheitlichen Verband hinzukriegen?

Gut .. ;-)) 

----------------------------------------



> Halte das für einen falschen Weg. Solche Dinge werden uns mit Sicherheit noch Probleme bringen in der Zukunft.


Richtig - die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre wären in einem einzigen Verband das größte zukünftige Problem für Angler, da die nix hinkriegen können/wollen und deswegen wegmüssen..


Und ich hätte auch gerne schon seit vorvorvorgestern eine einheitlichen Verband FÜR Angler und für ganz Deutschland gehabt - am besten noch vor der Zeit, wo der VDSF mit Drosse anfing, seinen anglerfeindlichen Unfug anzufangen (kein zurücksetzen, kein Wertungsangeln, kein Setzkescher, etc.) ..

Und auf jeden Fall vor der Zeit, während der der DAV seine Versprechen brach und die ihm wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte nicht festschreiben ließ, sondern voll auf den alten, überholten VDSF-Kurs umschwenkte..

Ich brauche keinen einheitlichen Verband der Bewirtschafter, der den Anglern das Leben immer schwerer macht.

Sondern einen einheitlichen Verband FÜR Angler der versucht, gegen bestehende Restriktionen zu kämpfen und weitere zu verhindern.

Also eben nicht eine Fusion aus den inkompetenten und ignoranten Dilettanten aus VDSF und DAV und von der Initiative - sondern Leute die begreifen, dass sie Dienstleister für Angler zu sein haben (da sie von denen bezahlt werden) und nicht ihre Herrscher, die ihnen sagen wie sie zu angeln haben..

Gut, dass Du das jetzt auch so siehst..



> Meine Meinung ist ganz klar, Verbände fusionieren und dann gern die Leute absägen.


Mit der Fusion, so elend wie sie von der geballten Ignoranz geplant wurde, stärkst du ja gerade die Inkompetenz und schaffst die nicht ab...

Tier- und Naturschützer sprechen übrigens keinesfalls mit einer Stimme, sondern teilweise sogar gegeneinander.

Da sind uns Anglern die Naturschützer oft wesentlich näher als den Tierschützern - während die Funktionäre aus VDSF und DAV in ihrer "Kompetenz" die Tierschützer in ihren abstrusen Forderungen sogar oft noch überholen wollen...

Auch wieder die alte VDSF-Propaganda, die Angst vor den Schützern schüren, um die Angler bei der Stange und "bei Zahlung" zu halten..

-------------------------------------------------------------------



> Ich hätte mal ne frage,was hätte der neue Verband gegen solche Anzeigen tun sollen????


Ein aus VDSF und DAV fusionierter Verband mit den jetzigen Verträgen und Satzung hätte gar nix dagegen tun könen - im Gegenteil..

Da er laut Vertrag die alten VDSF-Grundsätze zu vertreten hat, hätte er nicht nur nichts gegen die Anzeigen tun können, sondern diese eigentlich sogar unterstützen müssen.

Indem er das zuständige Finanzamt informiert hätte und auf die vom VDSF mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgemauschelten Defintionen von Wettfischen hinweisen, nach denen dann jeder Verein oder Verband, der sowas durchführt oder duldet, dann seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren müsste..

------------------------------------


> Ohne einheitlichen Verband - zeitnah - sind wir Angler - zeitnah - am Arsch.


Und mit einem Verband aus VDSF und DAV zu den jetzigen Bedingungen/Verträgen, sind wir Angler ab Gründung *sofort* am Arsch............

Weil er zum ersten sofort pleite und nicht arbeitsfähig ist..

Und weil darin die ganzen Dilettanten versammelt sind, die bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können.

Gott sei Dank gibt es Verbände wie NDS und den Rheinischen, die da wenigstens versuchen, andere, anglerfreundlichere Wege zu gehen..

Es geht also, wenn man es nur will, was die Praxis ja schon zeigt..

Warum man dann unbedingt die ewiggestrigen Dilettanten aus Bundesverbänden und von der Initiative unterstützen will, muss ich ja nicht begreifen..
--------------------------------

Eigentlich besteht der Dissens ja nicht drin, dass wir einen starken, einheitlichen Verband wollen.

Der Unterschied besteht im wie und wer..

*Jürgen will die Leute aus den Verbänden, die bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können.*

Die weder ihre LV noch die Vereine umfassend und vollständig informiert haben, geschweige denn die Angler umfassend informiert oder gar gefragt haben.

Die trotz x-facher Warnungen von Experten wie Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar, VDSF-Justitiarin da versucht haben, das auf Druck der Initiative jetzt noch 2012 durchzudrücken.

Obwohl es dazu nicht einmal im VDSF vorher eine ausreichende Mehrheit gab..

Und obwohl vernünftigere Verbände, welche die drohenden Gefahren begriffen haben, klar angesagt haben, dass sie bei einer solchen Fsuion sofort austreten würden und somit ein einheitlicher Verband eh nicht möglich wäre....


_Mit dieser Versammlung ignoranter Dilettanten, die sich selber und Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland, in der Politik und den Medien lächerlich gemacht haben, ist aber so oder so eben keine zielführende Lobbyarbeit für Angler möglich_

*Ich will :*
Neuen Leuten eine Chance geben, mit neuen Ansätzen und Ideen für einen wirklichen Verband FÜR Angler..

Damit Angler und das Angeln wenigstens zukünftig die Chance auf eine vernünftige, zielführende Lobbyarbeit haben.

Wenn die Angler von den momentanen Akteuren schon nicht nur im Stich gelassen werden, sondern diese das Angeln und die Angler auch noch in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich machen..........

----------------------------------------------------------


> Und Thomas wenn wir noch ein paar Jahre warten ist es zu spät


Siehe oben:
Man darf das nicht Leuten überlassen, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es weder können noch wirklich wollen.

*Und schon gar nicht mit Satzung und Verträgen, die weder finanziell, juristísch noch organisatorisch oder personell haltbar bzw. zumindest hoch riskant sind.*

Alleine schon solche Verträge vorzulegen, zeigt ja den ignoranten Dilettantismus - solche Leute *MUSS *man verhindern!!!!

Warum warnen denn Notar, Wirtschaftsprüfer und VDSF-Justitiarin??

Wenn wir NICHT warten und das NICHT vernünftig angehen, sondern das diese Dilettanten so machen lassen, wie sie es fehlgeplant haben, dann ist es nicht zu spät..

*Dann ist vernünftige und zielführende Lobbyarbeit sofort mit Gründung dieses DAFV unmöglich!*

Gott sei Dank gibt es ja die ersten Landesverbände in VDSF wie DAV, die das einsehe. 
Und nicht nur die ignoranten Dilettanten aus den Bundesverbänden und bei der Initiative....


Davon ab:
Ich lass mich doch auch nicht von einem Metzger operieren, nur weil der ein Messer halten kann.

Sondern will da nen kompetenten Chirurgen.............
-------------------------------------


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Jürgen

Nachplapperer verbitte ich mir,das ist meine eigene Meinung und die hatte ich schon mitte/ende der 80er da gab es noch kein Anglerb.und Thomas und Ralle..etc.kannte ich nicht.

Aber der VDSF hatte nen Kadar ne Bundesliga...usw.im Angeln.

Nur weil hier einige ähnlich schreiben wie Thomas...usw.heißt das nicht das man diesen "Gehorsam" ist,ich hatte schonmal geschrieben ich befürworte nicht alles was hier geschrieben wird,aber in vielen Punkten haben einige mehr als Recht.


So ende.

#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> :m:m:m:m



Nochmal Thomas, warum sollte ein DAV und VDSF gemeinsame Ziele vertreten, die dem jeweiligen Angler des Verbandes helfen. Keine jeder Verband kocht sein Süppchen.
Was wird passieren?
Richtig wir werden uns weitere Vorschriften machen lassen müssen, die beiden Verbänden weh tun!
Also was soll der Blödsinn?
Streiten wir noch 20 Jahre - dann wird das Angeln völlig verboten sein, aber egal wir haben darum gekämpft das keiner die Oberhand bekommt.

BOAH wie krank ist das?

Sorry aber ich kann euch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Kauli11 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

|good: So isses!


----------



## Kauli11 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Waren Jürgen und Gründler leider schneller als ich.

|good: Bezieht sich auf Thomas!!!!!#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich kann euch nicht verstehen.



Das liegt daran, dass Du dich weigerst unsere Argumente mal richtig zu durchdenken. Du nimmst ja nichtmal Bezug darauf.

Wenn man so festgefahren mit Tunnelblick agiert, wird verstehen schwierig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Streiten wir noch 20 Jahre - dann wird das Angeln völlig verboten sein, aber egal wir haben darum gekämpft das keiner die Oberhand bekommt.


Kommt der Dilettanten DAFV mit diesen Verträgen, dauet es nicht mal mehr 20 Jahre, bis die es geschafft haben, das Angeln vollends abzuschaffen..

Wenn es so wäre, wie Du meinst, dass es eine Mehrheit in den Dilettantenverbänden für eine vernünftige Lobbyarbeit für Angler gäbe, hätten die das ja im Vorfeld festschreiben lassen können, Ziele definieren etc..

Das hat man nicht festschreiben lassen, also gibts dafür entweder keine Mehrheit - wird also nicht kommen..

Oder sie wollen es eh nicht - dann kommts so oder so nicht..

Warum sollte also jemand diesen Dilettanten weiter vertrauen, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es weder können noch wollen?

Weder jetzt - noch später in einem gemeinsamen Verband.

Nur was eindeutig festgeschrieben ist, das zählt.

*Und festgeschrieben sind bis jetzt nur Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag mit hohen finanziellen, organisatorischen, juristischen und personellen Risiken, die so kein vernünftiger Mensch unterschreiben kann.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Waren Jürgen und Gründler leider schneller als ich.
> 
> |good: Bezieht sich auf Thomas!!!!!#h



Danke!
#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass Du dich weigerst unsere Argumente mal richtig zu durchdenken. Du nimmst ja nichtmal Bezug darauf.
> 
> Wenn man so festgefahren mit Tunnelblick agiert, wird verstehen schwierig.



Nein falsch, ich lese eure Meinung - aber leider verstehe ich das nicht.
Man kann mir nicht erzählen das es bei früheren Wettkampfangeln zu sehr großen Ausfällen gekommen ist. Wer das erzählt war nicht dabei. Und ich war dabei!
Setzkescher sind erlaubt - eure Äußerungen sind Quatsch - natürlich gibt es Regeln. War aber auch schon früher so.
Ihr tut so als würde der neu gegründete Verband so weitermachen wie bisher.
Das nervt mich genauso wie in meinem kleinem Verein, wenn du was ändern willst stelle Anträge - bzw. gehe den Verantwortlichen auf den Kecks das die es machen. 
Aber das macht nur Sinn wenn wir ein Verband sind und wir uns nicht mit Kleinkrämerei aufhalten. 

Die Basis - Angler - bestimmt die Vorstände, diese können dann schon wieder Druck machen auf die Landesverbände, diese werden Druck auf den Dachverband machen. 
Wenn ihr meint das alles undemokratisch ist, verstehe ich nicht warum ihr überhaupt diskutiert.

Ich glaube ihr wollt mich nicht verstehen und Ihr seid froh ein Feindbild zu haben. 
Mir egal wie schon in anderen Treads erwähnt - ich habe ein dickes Fell.


----------



## Wegberger (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Hallo,



> ich habe ein dickes Fell.



Das glaube ich auch , dass nennt man dann Ignoranz wieder besseren Wissens #q


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Die Basis - Angler - bestimmt die Vorstände, diese können dann schon wieder Druck machen auf die Landesverbände, diese werden Druck auf den Dachverband machen.
> Wenn ihr meint das alles undemokratisch ist, verstehe ich nicht warum ihr überhaupt diskutiert.



Jürgen, die Theorie ist Prima. Die Realität zeigt seit über 30 Jahren, dass es nicht funktioniert. 
Woher bitte soll es das Fünkchen Hoffnug geben, dass sich das zukünftig ändert?

Dieses Fünkchen wäre ein verbindlich formuliertes angelpolitisches Ziel, dem sich die Landesverbände anschließen, und an denen man die Funktionäre messen kann.

Nochmal, nenne mir einen triftigen Grund, warum ein solches Ziel nicht formuliert wurde. 

Erkläre mir, warum der DAV seine Agenda 50plus nicht beibehalten will. Erkläre mir, warum der neue Verband sich weigert eine solche Agenda aufzustellen. 
Erkläre mir, warum die 12er Komission genau in dem Moment aufgelöst wurde, als man diese Punkte in Angriff nahm.

Gib mir ein Beispiel einer einzigen, erfolgreichen Fusion, gleich ob aus dem Verbandsleben oder aus der Wirtschaft, wo Parteien ohne glasklare Zukunftsvorstellungen fusioniert haben. 

Wenn sich die Fusionsparteien hinsetzen und ein gemeinsames Ziel zum Wohle der Angler und der Angelfischerei verfassen, eine Agenda an der man die Arbeit und das Wirken eines zukünftigen Verbandes und seiner Mitglieder messen kann, dann bin ich sofort dabei. 

Warum tun sie das nicht ???


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das glaube ich auch , dass nennt man dann Ignoranz wieder besseren Wissens #q



Wer Ignorant war wird sich ja nun rausstellen, wenn es nicht doch noch zur Fusion Ende März kommt.

Ich denke wenn es keine Fusion gibt werden wir demnächst keine Angelfischerei mehr haben in Deutschland.

Eine Gründung eines neuen Verbandes, der alle deutschen Angler vertritt, ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Da werden noch mehr Profilneurotiker als bislang die Bildfläche betreten wie jetzt schon.

Nur zu, eventuell gibt es ja dann demnächst einen Anglerboard Verband.

#q schon mal #h falls ich dafür gesperrt werde


----------



## Tomasz (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Und ich dachte wir hätten diese Diskussion um die Anzeige der PETrA endlich hinter uns gelassen. 
Ohne mich jetzt durch das Für und Wider in diese 4 Seiten zu lesen bitte ich eines zu bedenken und hatte es so ähnlich auch schon im Ursprungsthread geschrieben. Solange es den DAV in der heutigen Form noch gibt, wird er den betroffenen Anglern bei einem Gerichtsverfahren einen guten Anwalt und fundierte Gutachten zur Seite stellen. Er wird so wie hier durch den KAV in dem Presseartikel alles tun, um den Angelrn zu helfen.
Wenn ich mir den VDSF so ansehe, habe ich das Gefühl, dieser würde eher das Wettfischen verbieten, statt für die Rechte und Interessen der betroffenen Angler einzustehen. Von daher ist diese Beispiel eher kontraproduktiv, da man damit eher die Ängste der DAV-Mitglieder vor einer Fusion schüren könnte. Denn ob angesichts der Übermacht des VDSF der fusionierte Verband dann immer noch für die Rechte der Angler eintritt und dabei auch unbequemen Gerichtsprozessen nicht aus dem Weg geht, statt sich "vorsorgend" selbst einzuschränken indem z.B. das Wettfischen, der Setzkescher oder das Nachtangeln verboten wird, bleibt ungewiss. Es sei denn, man geht klar mit den erklärten Zielen in den Fusionsprozess, ein möglicht liberales und unbürokratisches Angeln zu ermöglichen. Davon habe ich aber bislang nichts lesen können.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Es sei denn, man geht klar mit den erklärten Zielen in den Fusionsprozess, ein möglicht liberales und unbürokratisches Angeln zu ermöglichen. Davon habe ich aber bislang nichts lesen können.



Das ist Grundproblem, das wir ja seit langem bemängeln....


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und ich dachte wir hätten diese Diskussion um die Anzeige der PETrA endlich hinter uns gelassen.
> Ohne mich jetzt durch das Für und Wider in diese 4 Seiten zu lesen bitte ich eines zu bedenken und hatte es so ähnlich auch schon im Ursprungsthread geschrieben. Solange es den DAV in der heutigen Form noch gibt, wird er den betroffenen Anglern bei einem Gerichtsverfahren einen guten Anwalt und fundierte Gutachten zur Seite stellen. Er wird so wie hier durch den KAV in dem Presseartikel alles tun, um den Angelrn zu helfen.
> Wenn ich mir den VDSF so ansehe, habe ich das Gefühl, dieser würde eher das Wettfischen verbieten, statt für die Rechte und Interessen der betroffenen Angler einzustehen. Von daher ist diese Beispiel eher kontraproduktiv, da man damit eher die Ängste der DAV-Mitglieder vor einer Fusion schüren könnte. Denn ob angesichts der Übermacht des VDSF der fusionierte Verband dann immer noch für die Rechte der Angler eintritt und dabei auch unbequemen Gerichtsprozessen nicht aus dem Weg geht, statt sich "vorsorgend" selbst einzuschränken indem z.B. das Wettfischen, der Setzkescher oder das Nachtangeln verboten wird, bleibt ungewiss. Es sei denn, man geht klar mit den erklärten Zielen in den Fusionsprozess, ein möglicht liberales und unbürokratisches Angeln zu ermöglichen. Davon habe ich aber bislang nichts lesen können.
> 
> ...



Siehst du Tomasz, euer Problem ist das ihr Landesrecht mit Bundesrecht verwechselt. 
Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht, die Grundlagen für das Landesrecht ist Bundesrecht.
Also wir reden über die Grundlagen, also über das Bundesrecht.
Somit ist es für den einzelnen Angler fast egal wer ihn vertritt, Hauptsache er hat einen starken Landesverband.
Was hier versucht wird die föderale Organisation aus Angeln zu heben und das macht für mich keinen Sinn.

Selbst Thomas schwört immer auf einzelne Landesverbände, die aber eben nur wenige Mitglieder vertritt. Hier z.B. der LFV Rheinland  genannt der im Prinzip zu NRW gehört.

Ist einfach lächerlich, in NRW gibt es 3 Landesverbände die natürlich unterschiedliche Meinung haben.
Aber Grundsätzlich arbeiten wir zusammen - und nicht gegeneinander wie mancher Kritiker gern hätte.

Wir arbeiten sogar zusammen mit lfv Niedersachsen, dem hoch gelobten, bei z.B. der Aalbesatzgemeinschaft Ems - obwohl wir eigentlich mit dem LFV nur über Ecken zu haben.

Ich sage nur machen, sprechen und zusammenarbeiten - nur dann werden wir das Ziel erreichen


----------



## Tomasz (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist Grundproblem, das wir ja seit langem bemängeln....



Das ist mir schon klar.
Ich wollte an dieser Stelle auch nur darauf hinweisen, dass es vom DAV-Bund klare Standpunkte zum Angeln und allen damit verbundenen Situatinen wie Catch & Release,  Gemeinschaftsangeln, Angelmöglichkeiten für Kinder und Jugendliche usw. gibt. 
Nachzulesen auf den Seiten des DAV:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=63&Itemid=12
Diese Standpunkte, wie z.B. zum Gemeinschaftsangeln geben den einzelnen DAV-Mitgliedern die Gewissheit sich wie im vorliegenden Fall darauf berufen zu können und da auch offensiv vom DAV verteidigt zu werden.
Oder nehmen wir den Standpunkt zum Zurücksetzen von Fischen: "...Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt zum  catch and release. Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu  verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch  zurückzusetzen!..."
Da habe ich bislang vom VDSF in Person des zukünftigen Vize Herrn Braun und auch durch die designierte Präsidentin eher gegenteiliges gehört. 
Von daher denke ich persönlich, dass wir im DAV klare Standpunkte formuliert haben und danach handeln. Vom VDSF kenne ich so etwas nicht, bin aber gerne bereit hier dazu zu lernen. 
Ohne diese klaren Standpunkte, wie sie der DAV bislang vertritt, sehe ich in einem fusionierten Verband nicht, warum dieser mich als Angler mindestens so gute vertreten sollte wie es der DAV bislang tat. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Selbst Thomas schwört immer auf einzelne Landesverbände, die aber eben nur wenige Mitglieder vertritt. Hier z.B. der LFV Rheinland genannt der im Prinzip zu NRW gehört.


Da Du immer wieder falsche Fakten bringst:
Der Rheinische hatte für 2012 für 44.445 bezahlt (5. größter VDSF-Verband).
NDS für 87.293..  (2. größter VDSF-Verband)

Und sorry, wenn ich jetzt kurz vorm ausrasten bin:
Viel größeren Unfug hab ich selten gelesen.........



> Somit ist es für den einzelnen Angler fast egal wer ihn vertritt, Hauptsache er hat einen starken Landesverband.



Wenn im TSG als Bundesgesetz das Angeln verboten werden würde, können die Landesverbände Tango tanzen, aber sonst nix mehr.......

Gilt analog für zurücksetzen, Setzkescher etc...

Daher braucht der einzelne Angler zuerst mal einen Bundesverband, der klare, eindeutige angelpolitische Vorgaben macht, an die sich dann auch die LV alle zu halten haben.

Und das MUSS festgeschrieben sein, da die neue Satzung dem Präsidenten eine wesentlich stärkere Rolle als bisher zugesteht, fast eine "Alleinregierung ohne Kontrolle", selbst der Verbandsausschuss muss nur "gehört" werden.

Und die LV haben dann laut Satzung alle Vorgaben des BV auch umzusetzen.

Schon von daher ist ein vorheriges festschreiben unabdingbar..

Ausßer man glaubt wie Jürgen, dass die Dilettanten, die es bisher verbockt haben, doch irgendwie noch zum Wohle der Angler hinkriegen würden...........

Manche glauben ja auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Von daher denke ich persönlich, dass wir im DAV klare Standpunkte formuliert haben und danach handeln.


Und weder in Satzung noch in Verschmelzungsvertrag wurde gegen das ausdrückliche Versprechen von Markstein da auch nur ein Satz davon festgeschrieben.

Sowas nenne ich klares belügen der Angler.................

Die Angler wurden hier vom DAV klar verraten und verkauft - warum auch immer..


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Wie gesagt tief im VDSF Land kann ich dir nur sagen das der Druck der Basis hier ein Umdenken fördern wird.
Allerdings kann man einen Fisch nicht als Sportgerät sehen, das bedeutet das die derzeitige Fischerei auf z.B. Karpfen ein Problem ist.
Wer das nicht sieht wird als Verband und somit dem entsprechend im Endeffekt der Angler als Konsequenz spüren.

Ob nun die Gesetze wie gewünscht vollzogen werden, ist ein anderes Blatt Papier.

Aber Grundsätzlich müssen sich Vereine und Verbände für die waidgerechte Angelfischerei einsetzen.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Sorry Jürgen, das ist kompletter Blödsinn und durch zig Vereine und einige vernünftigere Verbände in der Praxis widerlegt.....

Reine VDSF-Panikmache, mittels derer durch jahrzehntelange schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche die Angler gefügig gemacht werden sollen, dass sie brav weiter bezahlen.

Das trifft nur da zu, wo man die falschen Verbände und Funktionäre hatte, die sich gegen solchen Unsinn nicht wehrten.

Ansonsnte siehe oben, ich fass es auch gerne nochmal für Dich zusammen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja Jürgen, am besten *schon* vorgestern, aber bitte nicht einen *von* vorgestern.
> 
> Wie kann man glauben, dass sich in einem Verband, der seit über 30 Jahren die Angler mit Einschränkungen und Verboten drangsaliert, etwas von innen heraus ändern kann ?
> 
> ...


:m:m:m:m


Vielleicht deswegen:
Hier mal meine Argumente zusammengefasst, da Jürgen immer wieder andere einzelne Punkte bringt, die aber immer wieder aufs Gleiche rauskommen:
Warum soll man Leuten und Verbänden vertrauen, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können??

Und die auch noch bezahlen als Angler??

*Also los:*



> Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen



Und?

Bezweifelt doch niemand..

Hat auch noch nie jemand bezweifelt....

Es wird nur - und das in meinen Augen vollkommen zu Recht - von vielen bezweifelt, dass das von den ignoranten Dilettanten der beiden Bundesverbände und der Verbände der Initiative erreicht werden kann..

Die ja nun schon mehrfach ihr Unvermögen/Unwillen  bewiesen haben...

Zudem entspricht ja der geschilderte Vorgang ja eh genau der bisherigen VDSF-Politik, die ja in der unreflektierten Ablehnung jeglichen Wertungsangelns auf gleicher Linie mit Peta liegt und eigentlich von daher die Anzeige selber hätte im Angriff nehmen müssen..

Was soll uns Dein Posting also sagen?
----------------------------------

Mohnert, Markstein und die alle aus der Initiative haben ja mehrfach bewiesen, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, etwas für Angler hinzukriegen.

Dann ist Jürgen also jetzt endlich auch der Meinung, dass die alle weg gehören um endlich neuen, kompetenteren Leuten und Ideen Platz zu machen und um endlich einen wirklich einheitlichen Verband hinzukriegen?

Gut .. ;-)) 

----------------------------------------



> Halte das für einen falschen Weg. Solche Dinge werden uns mit Sicherheit noch Probleme bringen in der Zukunft.


Richtig - die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre wären in einem einzigen Verband das größte zukünftige Problem für Angler, da die nix hinkriegen können/wollen und deswegen wegmüssen..


Und ich hätte auch gerne schon seit vorvorvorgestern eine einheitlichen Verband FÜR Angler und für ganz Deutschland gehabt - am besten noch vor der Zeit, wo der VDSF mit Drosse anfing, seinen anglerfeindlichen Unfug anzufangen (kein zurücksetzen, kein Wertungsangeln, kein Setzkescher, etc.) ..

Und auf jeden Fall vor der Zeit, während der der DAV seine Versprechen brach und die ihm wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte nicht festschreiben ließ, sondern voll auf den alten, überholten VDSF-Kurs umschwenkte..

Ich brauche keinen einheitlichen Verband der Bewirtschafter, der den Anglern das Leben immer schwerer macht.

Sondern einen einheitlichen Verband FÜR Angler der versucht, gegen bestehende Restriktionen zu kämpfen und weitere zu verhindern.

Also eben nicht eine Fusion aus den inkompetenten und ignoranten Dilettanten aus VDSF und DAV und von der Initiative - sondern Leute die begreifen, dass sie Dienstleister für Angler zu sein haben (da sie von denen bezahlt werden) und nicht ihre Herrscher, die ihnen sagen wie sie zu angeln haben..

Gut, dass Du das jetzt auch so siehst..



> Meine Meinung ist ganz klar, Verbände fusionieren und dann gern die Leute absägen.


Mit der Fusion, so elend wie sie von der geballten Ignoranz geplant wurde, stärkst du ja gerade die Inkompetenz und schaffst die nicht ab...

Tier- und Naturschützer sprechen übrigens keinesfalls mit einer Stimme, sondern teilweise sogar gegeneinander.

Da sind uns Anglern die Naturschützer oft wesentlich näher als den Tierschützern - während die Funktionäre aus VDSF und DAV in ihrer "Kompetenz" die Tierschützer in ihren abstrusen Forderungen sogar oft noch überholen wollen...

Auch wieder die alte VDSF-Propaganda, die Angst vor den Schützern schüren, um die Angler bei der Stange und "bei Zahlung" zu halten..

-------------------------------------------------------------------



> Ich hätte mal ne frage,was hätte der neue Verband gegen solche Anzeigen tun sollen????


Ein aus VDSF und DAV fusionierter Verband mit den jetzigen Verträgen und Satzung hätte gar nix dagegen tun könen - im Gegenteil..

Da er laut Vertrag die alten VDSF-Grundsätze zu vertreten hat, hätte er nicht nur nichts gegen die Anzeigen tun können, sondern diese eigentlich sogar unterstützen müssen.

Indem er das zuständige Finanzamt informiert hätte und auf die vom VDSF mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgemauschelten Defintionen von Wettfischen hinweisen, nach denen dann jeder Verein oder Verband, der sowas durchführt oder duldet, dann seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren müsste..

------------------------------------


> Ohne einheitlichen Verband - zeitnah - sind wir Angler - zeitnah - am Arsch.


Und mit einem Verband aus VDSF und DAV zu den jetzigen Bedingungen/Verträgen, sind wir Angler ab Gründung *sofort* am Arsch............

Weil er zum ersten sofort pleite und nicht arbeitsfähig ist..

Und weil darin die ganzen Dilettanten versammelt sind, die bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können.

Gott sei Dank gibt es Verbände wie NDS und den Rheinischen, die da wenigstens versuchen, andere, anglerfreundlichere Wege zu gehen..

Es geht also, wenn man es nur will, was die Praxis ja schon zeigt..

Warum man dann unbedingt die ewiggestrigen Dilettanten aus Bundesverbänden und von der Initiative unterstützen will, muss ich ja nicht begreifen..
--------------------------------

Eigentlich besteht der Dissens ja nicht drin, dass wir einen starken, einheitlichen Verband wollen.

Der Unterschied besteht im wie und wer..

*Jürgen will die Leute aus den Verbänden, die bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können.*

Die weder ihre LV noch die Vereine umfassend und vollständig informiert haben, geschweige denn die Angler umfassend informiert oder gar gefragt haben.

Die trotz x-facher Warnungen von Experten wie Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar, VDSF-Justitiarin da versucht haben, das auf Druck der Initiative jetzt noch 2012 durchzudrücken.

Obwohl es dazu nicht einmal im VDSF vorher eine ausreichende Mehrheit gab..

Und obwohl vernünftigere Verbände, welche die drohenden Gefahren begriffen haben, klar angesagt haben, dass sie bei einer solchen Fsuion sofort austreten würden und somit ein einheitlicher Verband eh nicht möglich wäre....


_Mit dieser Versammlung ignoranter Dilettanten, die sich selber und Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland, in der Politik und den Medien lächerlich gemacht haben, ist aber so oder so eben keine zielführende Lobbyarbeit für Angler möglich_

*Ich will :*
Neuen Leuten eine Chance geben, mit neuen Ansätzen und Ideen für einen wirklichen Verband FÜR Angler..

Damit Angler und das Angeln wenigstens zukünftig die Chance auf eine vernünftige, zielführende Lobbyarbeit haben.

Wenn die Angler von den momentanen Akteuren schon nicht nur im Stich gelassen werden, sondern diese das Angeln und die Angler auch noch in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich machen..........

----------------------------------------------------------


> Und Thomas wenn wir noch ein paar Jahre warten ist es zu spät


Siehe oben:
Man darf das nicht Leuten überlassen, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es weder können noch wirklich wollen.

*Und schon gar nicht mit Satzung und Verträgen, die weder finanziell, juristísch noch organisatorisch oder personell haltbar bzw. zumindest hoch riskant sind.*

Alleine schon solche Verträge vorzulegen, zeigt ja den ignoranten Dilettantismus - solche Leute *MUSS *man verhindern!!!!

Warum warnen denn Notar, Wirtschaftsprüfer und VDSF-Justitiarin??

Wenn wir NICHT warten und das NICHT vernünftig angehen, sondern das diese Dilettanten so machen lassen, wie sie es fehlgeplant haben, dann ist es nicht zu spät..

*Dann ist vernünftige und zielführende Lobbyarbeit sofort mit Gründung dieses DAFV unmöglich!*

Gott sei Dank gibt es ja die ersten Landesverbände in VDSF wie DAV, die das einsehe. 
Und nicht nur die ignoranten Dilettanten aus den Bundesverbänden und bei der Initiative....


Davon ab:
Ich lass mich doch auch nicht von einem Metzger operieren, nur weil der ein Messer halten kann.

Sondern will da nen kompetenten Chirurgen.............
-------------------------------------



> Es sei denn, man geht klar mit den erklärten Zielen in den Fusionsprozess, ein möglicht liberales und unbürokratisches Angeln zu ermöglichen. Davon habe ich aber bislang nichts lesen können.



Das ist Grundproblem, das wir ja seit langem bemängeln....

----------------------------


> Selbst Thomas schwört immer auf einzelne Landesverbände, die aber eben nur wenige Mitglieder vertritt. Hier z.B. der LFV Rheinland genannt der im Prinzip zu NRW gehört.


Da Du immer wieder falsche Fakten bringst:
Der Rheinische hatte für 2012 für 44.445 bezahlt (5. größter VDSF-Verband).
NDS für 87.293..  (2. größter VDSF-Verband)

Und sorry, wenn ich jetzt kurz vorm ausrasten bin:
Viel größeren Unfug hab ich selten gelesen.........



> Somit ist es für den einzelnen Angler fast egal wer ihn vertritt, Hauptsache er hat einen starken Landesverband.



Wenn im TSG als Bundesgesetz das Angeln verboten werden würde, können die Landesverbände Tango tanzen, aber sonst nix mehr.......

Gilt analog für zurücksetzen, Setzkescher etc...

Daher braucht der einzelne Angler zuerst mal einen Bundesverband, der klare, eindeutige angelpolitische Vorgaben macht, an die sich dann auch die LV alle zu halten haben.

Und das MUSS festgeschrieben sein, da die neue Satzung dem Präsidenten eine wesentlich stärkere Rolle als bisher zugesteht, fast eine "Alleinregierung ohne Kontrolle", selbst der Verbandsausschuss muss nur "gehört" werden.

Und die LV haben dann laut Satzung alle Vorgaben des BV auch umzusetzen.

Schon von daher ist ein vorheriges festschreiben unabdingbar..

Ausßer man glaubt wie Jürgen, dass die Dilettanten, die es bisher verbockt haben, doch irgendwie noch zum Wohle der Angler hinkriegen würden...........

Manche glauben ja auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.....


----------



## Tomasz (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Siehst du Tomasz, euer Problem ist das ihr Landesrecht mit Bundesrecht verwechselt.
> Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht, die Grundlagen für das Landesrecht ist Bundesrecht.
> Also wir reden über die Grundlagen, also über das Bundesrecht.
> Somit ist es für den einzelnen Angler fast egal wer ihn vertritt, Hauptsache er hat einen starken Landesverband.
> ...



Unser Problem ist was...???|kopfkrat
Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. Völlig richtig und das ist mir sehr wohl bekannt und da fahre ich mit dem LAVB auch sehr gut. Keine Sorge, ich verwechsele hier nichts. 
Dennoch bin ich beruhigt zu wissen, das der DAV-Bund wie in den oben zitierten Standpunkten beschrieben, klare Positionen zu diesen auf Länderebene zu klärenden Problemen bezieht und dabei auf einen möglichst liberalen Zugang zum Angeln pocht. 
Wenn aber ein Landesfunktionär wie z.B. Hr. Braun, der bislang klar dafür steht, gefangene Fische über dem Schonmaß und außerhalb der Schonzeit töten zu müssen, in das Bundespräsidium aufrückt, sehe ich diese klare Linie des Bundesverbandes bedroht. Auch wenn er als Bundesfunktionär nicht unmittelbar Einfluss auf das Landesfischereirecht hat, so wird er wohl nicht auf Bundesebene einen liberalen Standpunkt vertreten, wie es der DAV bislang tat. Wenn nicht der Bundesverband selbst solche Positionen wie es der DAV-Bund bislang tat vertritt, wird er wohl kaum im Zweifel für den einzelnen Angler einstehen. Du schreibst ja selbst "...Grundlagen für das Landesrecht ist Bundesrecht." Also sollte man doch auf Bundesebene klar sagen wofür man steht.
Der DAV-Bund tat es bislang für seine Mitglieder.
Wenn diese Standpunkte nicht bereits auf Bundesebene klar geregelt sind, reicht mir mein LAVB. Dann brauche ich keinen einheitlichen Bundesverband, der den Landesverbänden im Zweifel nicht zur Seite steht oder gar gegen sie argumentiert, weil er z.B. unbedingt an der Prüfungspflicht festhalten will. Da fahre ich mit dem DAV und seinen vertretenen Standpunkten doch sehr gut:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Dennoch bin ich beruhigt zu wissen, das der DAV-Bund wie in den oben zitierten Standpunkten beschrieben, klare Positionen zu diesen auf Länderebene zu klärenden Problemen bezieht und dabei auf einen möglichst liberalen Zugang zum Angeln pocht.


Auch hier nochmal klar und eindeutig:
*Der DAV hat die Angler verraten und belogen*.

Kein einziger wichtiger angelpolitischer Punkt wurde in Satzung oder Verschmelzungsvertrag festgeschrieben.
Trotz des eindeutigen öffentlichen Versprechens!!



> Wenn diese Standpunkte nicht bereits auf Bundesebene klar geregelt sind, reicht mir mein LAVB.


*Hauptschuld trägt daran gerade mit der LAVB*, der ja mit Bayern und dem Rest der (w)irren Initiative zusammen darauf drängte, diesen Vertrag und Satzung unter Zeitdruck ohne Not genauso abzustimmen!!


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry Jürgen, das ist kompletter Blödsinn und durch zig Vereine und einige vernünftigere Verbände in der Praxis widerlegt.....
> 
> Reine VDSF-Panikmache, mittels derer durch jahrzehntelange schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche die Angler gefügig gemacht werden sollen, dass sie brav weiter bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Ja Thomas ist klar, ich bin ein Idiot für Dich. Was ich von deinen Aussagen halte habe ich wohl genug beschrieben.
Es ist einfach mal krank daran zu glauben, dass sich ein gemeinschaftlicher Verband gründen wird und dieser schlechter ist als die jetzige Situation.
Wenn wir diese letzte Ausfahrt verpassen klatschen wir gegen eine Mauer #q so wie dieser Kollege. 
Da ich dich für einen intelligenten Menschen halte, gehe ich davon aus, dass auch du es verstehen wirst. 
Besser einen verbesserungswürdigen gemeinsamen Verband als 2 -3 konkurirende Verbände. 
Wenn du einen neuen "Anglerboard Verband" auf der Pfanne hast - bitte - aber ich höre aber nur alles Mist. 

Das ist keine Lösung


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Ich brech zusammen.

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.
Ich bin immer gegen Monopole. Besser für die Demokratie.

Lieber Jürgen W aus T.

Wie oft soll dieser Blödsinn noch Diskutiert werden?
Zu Deinen Themen gibt es bereits eine Menge Berichte.

An dieser Anzeighe hätte auch ein starker Verband nichts geändert.
In Deutschland kann nun mal jeder Idiot Strafanzeige stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Besser einen verbesserungswürdigen gemeinsamen Verband als 2 -3 konkurirende Verbände.



Besser 20 Verbände als nur noch einen einzigen, der von nachgewiesen dazu unfähigen Leuten gegründet und gesteuert wird.


Ich bin auch für Biodiversität bei Verbänden, bevor wir nur noch betonköpfige Dinosaurier haben, bei denen selbst der Nürnberger Trichter versagen würde, selbst wenn er grundsätzlich funktionieren würde.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich brech zusammen.
> 
> Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.
> Ich bin immer gegen Monopole. Besser für die Demokratie.



Ja klar und wir werden weil wir uns nicht einigen können bei wichtigen Fragen 3 Stimmen bekommen.

Hallo geht es noch - auch jeder Handwerker oder Koch ist in einem Dachverband organisiert - Sprich HWK oder IHK.

Auf der höchsten Ebene der Demokratie - oder wie du es nennen möchtest - interessiert nicht mehr der LfV ......

Geht es noch wir reden von Bundespolitik bzw. Eu Politik.


Kopfschüttel


----------



## Wegberger (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Hallo,



> Wenn wir diese letzte Ausfahrt verpassen klatschen wir gegen eine Mauer #q so wie dieser Kollege.



Sollte bei Jürgen ein Licht auf gehen ...haben immerhin ersten Advent


----------



## Tomasz (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal klar und eindeutig:
> *Der DAV hat die Angler verraten und belogen*.
> 
> Kein einziger wichtiger angelpolitischer Punkt wurde in Satzung oder Verschmelzungsvertrag festgeschrieben.
> ...



Jeder kennt Deinen Standpunkt dazu. Alle sind böse, nur NDS ist nicht ganz so böse. Diese Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei hilft aber gerade nicht weiter, auch wenn Du in vielen Sachen grundsätzlich Recht haben magst.
Übrigens sind die Standpunkte des DAV auch nicht in deren Satzung eingetragen. Also warum sollten sie Bestandteil der der neuen Satzung sein sein? 
Aber Du hast natürlich damit Recht, dass man solche Standpunkte zumindest als Zielvorgabe für einen gemeinsamen Verband formulieren sollte. Das würde auf Seiten der DAV Mitglieder viele Ängste nehmen aber bei manchem VDSF Mitglied würde dadurch vielleicht Angst vor der Angel-Anarchie aufkommen. Womöglich müssen sie dann mit einem "ungeprüften" LAVB-Angler an einem Tisch sitzen.
Von daher stellt sich mir immer wieder die grundsätzliche Frage, ob die Mitglieder beider Verbände überhaupt reif sind für eine Fusion.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ja klar und wir werden weil wir uns nicht einigen können bei wichtigen Fragen 3 Stimmen bekommen.
> 
> Hallo geht es noch - auch jeder Handwerker oder Koch ist in einem Dachverband organisiert - Sprich HWK oder IHK.
> 
> ...



Jo, Zwangsmitglied.

Geht es noch?


----------



## Tomasz (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



			
				jürgen W. aus T.;3769161...Hallo geht es noch - auch jeder Handwerker oder Koch ist in einem Dachverband organisiert - Sprich HWK oder IHK...[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Weile der Handwerker oder der Koch das so will, oder weil er es muss?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Besser 20 Verbände als nur noch einen einzigen, der von nachgewiesen dazu unfähigen Leuten gegründet und gesteuert wird.
> 
> 
> Ich bin auch für Biodiversität bei Verbänden, bevor wir nur noch betonköpfige Dinosaurier haben, bei denen selbst der Nürnberger Trichter versagen würde, selbst wenn er grundsätzlich funktionieren würde.



Thomas du redest dummes Zeug und das weißt du, dein LFV macht dein Fischereigesetz.
Du willst die Fusion nicht wegen der alten Liebe zum DAV oder warum auch immer.

Wir brauchen einen BUNDESVERBAND der die gut gewachsenen LANDESVERBÄNDE vertritt. 
Es handelt sich um ein Föderales System - ich krieg echt die Kriese - schon mal was von der Organisation der BRD gehört?

Ich #h mal wieder bevor ich gesperrt werde


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Weile der Handwerker oder der Koch das so will, oder weil er es muss?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Er muss.
Nur diese Kammern verbieten den Handwerker nicht das Handwerken bzw. schreiben diesen vor wie er sein Handwerk auszuüben hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Von daher stellt sich mir immer wieder die grundsätzliche Frage, ob die Mitglieder beider Verbände überhaupt reif sind für eine Fusion.


Die Angler schon........

Die Mitglieder (also Landesverbände und Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer) wohl weniger, wie man an dem sieht, was die verbrechen.



> Übrigens sind die Standpunkte des DAV auch nicht in deren Satzung eingetragen


Sie sind aber öffentlich lesbar, siehe auch DAV 50 Plus - genau wie die anglerfreindlichen VDSF-Standpunkte öffentlich lesbar sind.

Bei einem Übertritt wie geplant fallen aber die DAV-Grundsätze ersatzlos weg, da nix festgeschrieben..

Und die VDSF-Grundsätze gelten weiter, da der DAV ja in den VDSF übertritt..

Und daran schuld ist der DAV, der die Versrpechen gegenüber Anglern gebrochen hat, und Dein LAVB als Hauptmittäter mit Bayern zusammen in der (w)irren Initiative, die die Dachverbände dazu gedrängt hat.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Thomas du redest dummes Zeug und das weißt du, dein LFV macht dein Fischereigesetz.
> Du willst die Fusion nicht wegen der alten Liebe zum DAV oder warum auch immer.
> 
> Wir brauchen einen BUNDESVERBAND der die gut gewachsenen LANDESVERBÄNDE vertritt.
> ...



Du Redest grösseress dummes Zeug. Gesetze machen die Regierungen und nicht die Landesverbände.
Die Landesverbände haben allenfalls ein Anhörungsrecht.

Wir brauchen keinen Bundesverband. Dies haben selbst mittlerweile die Pro- Fusion Aktivisten kapiert.
Und genau deswegen werden einige ihren eigenen Weg gehen.


----------



## Tomasz (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Er muss.
> Nur diese Kammern verbieten den Handwerker nicht das Handwerken bzw. schreiben diesen vor wie er sein Handwerk auszuüben hat.





Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du Redest grösseress dummes Zeug. Gesetze machen die Regierungen und nicht die Landesverbände.
> Die Landesverbände haben allenfalls ein Anhörungsrecht.
> 
> Wir brauchen keinen Bundesverband. Dies haben selbst mittlerweile die Pro- Fusion Aktivisten kapiert.
> Und genau deswegen werden einige ihren eigenen Weg gehen.



Scheitern und der Anglerschaft Schaden zufügen, hast du am Ende vergessen.
#q


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Scheitern und der Anglerschaft Schaden zufügen, hast du am Ende vergessen.
> #q




Dummes Zeug.
Wir haben den DFV und diverse andere EU- Verbände. Hinzu kommen zahlreiche Landesverbände. Jeder von denen kann Einfluss auf die Politik nehmen.

Durch einen delitantischen Angler Bundesverband schaden wir uns erheblich mehr.
Dazu brauch man sich nur 40- 50 Jahre zurück blicken.
Über 7000 Wasserkraftwerke in Deutschland.
50 Jahre hat der VDSF dies zugelassen. 

Ja, wir brauchen einen starken Bundesverband für Angler, der sich für den Abbau von Vorschriften etc. einsetzt.


----------



## Zoddl (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Angler schon........
> 
> Die Mitglieder (also Landesverbände und Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer) wohl weniger, wie man an dem sieht, was die verbrechen.


Heisst das, die Basis *will* diese Fusion, nur die Funktionäre haben da momentan ihre Bedenken?|kopfkrat
Thomas... so nen Satz von dir!:g


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Heisst das, die Basis *will* diese Fusion, nur die Funktionäre haben da momentan ihre Bedenken?|kopfkrat
> Thomas... so nen Satz von dir!:g



Nicht DIESE so wie se die ganze Zeit abgelaufen ist.!
Nicht SO!

Wie oft eigentlich noch?


----------



## Tomasz (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> ...Wir brauchen einen BUNDESVERBAND der die gut gewachsenen LANDESVERBÄNDE vertritt...



Jeder der meine Beiträge über die Monate aufmerksam gelesen hat wird wissen, dass auch ich grundsätzlich für einen starken gemeinsamen Bundesverband bin. 
Ich würde aber dabei sogar soweit gehen, dass dieser die liberalst möglichsten Grundsätze des Angeln, gerade auch gegenüber den Landesverbänden, vertreten sollte. Was daraus auf Länderebene machbar und umsetzbar ist, muss man auf Landesebene sehen. Ohne einen solchen Bundesverband, und den hatten wir bislang mit dem DAV, brauchen ich keinen x-fachen Fusionversuch, bei dem sich keine über den Weg traut und sich grün ist. Das schafft kein Vertrauen und hilft niemanden. 
Die designierte Präsidentin ebenso wie ihre Stellvertreter und leider auch mein LAVB mit der Initiative "Pro Fusion" hat bislang Vertrauen schaffen können.
Im Gegenteil wurde nach der geplatzten Fusion weiter Prozellan zerschlagen, statt auf die Unentschlossenen zuzugehen. Es hat auf allen Seiten stets die Leidenschaft für die Fusion gefehlt und das Werben dafür. Man könnte denken, das man die Fusion für andere Gründe braucht, als bislang vertreten und bekannt:g.
Geschweige denn, dass man das den Anglern am Wasser versucht zu erklären.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Heisst das, die Basis *will* diese Fusion, nur die Funktionäre haben da momentan ihre Bedenken?|kopfkrat
> Thomas... so nen Satz von dir!:g


Na, wieder am Fakten verdrehen:
Es ging nicht um den Willen, sondern um die Reife zur Fusion......

Und die Reife spreche ich den ignoranten Dilettanten aus den Bundesverbänden und der Initiative ab  - die haben ja schon bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können......


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Die designierte Präsidentin ebenso wie ihre Stellvertreter und leider auch mein LAVB mit der Initiative "Pro Fusion" hat bislang Vertrauen schaffen können.


Sie haben das wenige Vertrauen, das vielleicht bei einigen Anglern noch irgendwo in Verbände und Funktionäre da war, vollends zerschlagen, das triffts besser.

Gerade eben weil nix festgeschrieben wurde, weder in Satzung noch im Vertrag, obwohl es vorher versprochen wurde.

Wer einmal lügt, sag ich da nur............

Und die Haupttäter waren da eben Brandenburg und Bayern, die mit der (w)irren Initiative ohne jede Not ihre Bundesverbände in diese so lausig schlecht vorbereitete Fusion noch 2012 getrieben haben..

Und - das ist echt das beste - sie wollen das bis März auf gleicher Grundlage und gleichen Dokumenten nochmal probieren - trotz und gegen einen gültigen demokratischen Beschluß.. 

So laut einem Brief von Mohnert, nachdem das mit Markstein bereits abgesprochen sei.. 

Man muss schon einen Betonschädel haben, wenn man das zweite mal mit Vorsatz den Kopf in die Betonwand rammt.............................


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dummes Zeug.
> Wir haben den DFV und diverse andere EU- Verbände. Hinzu kommen zahlreiche Landesverbände. Jeder von denen kann Einfluss auf die Politik nehmen.
> 
> Durch einen delitantischen Angler Bundesverband schaden wir uns erheblich mehr.
> ...



Nein, genau das ist der falsche Weg - wir brauchen ein Verband der uns gegenüber der jeweiligen Regierung und der Eu vertritt. Andere, wie Jäger, Natur und Umweltschützer, sowie jeder Sportverband sprechen schon mit einer Stimme - nur wir Angler sind zu doof.

Wenn in den letzten 50 Jahren etwas falsch gelaufen ist - bitte ändern - aber das geht erst wenn wir alle zusammen arbeiten. 
Wenn jeder sein Süppchen kocht werden wir weiter Kleinwasserkraftwerke bekommen die auch noch hoch subventioniert unsere Fische häckseln.

Merkt ihr eigentlich nicht das es die alte BRD / DDR nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> nur wir Angler sind zu doof.


Die Funktionäre und Verbände, nicht die Angler...

Die Angler haben sich schon lange verabschiedet und lassen dumme Regeln Regeln sein und dumme Gesetze Gesetze und dumme Verbände und Funktionäre Verbände und Funktionäre...

Sie bezahlen das Verbandsunswesen nur, weil sie es müssen, um ans Wasser zu kommen, wos notwendig ist.

Ansonsten spricht es eine deutliche Sprache, dass trotz insgesamt bundesweit steigender Anglerzahlen die Zahl der in Verbänden zahlenden von fast 1,1 Mio. direkt nach der Wende auf jetzt gerade noch um 770.000 zahlende zurückgegangen ist.



Die da oben merken doch gar nicht mehr, wie weit weg sie von den Anglern da unten sind (von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen) ..................


----------



## Zoddl (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na, wieder am Fakten verdrehen:
> Es ging nicht um den Willen, sondern um die Reife zur Fusion......


Nix da von wegen Fakten verdrehen, dein Posting hatte sich so gelesen.:g
Ob die breite Masse der "Basis" tatsächlich reif für eine Fusion ist, glaube ich aber nicht. Das sehe ich im teils fehlenden Verständnis des Gewässerfonds in den alten Bundesländern oder der fehlenden Unterstützung von Erleichterungen (prüfungsfreie Angelscheine). Diejenigen Dinge also, die für dich absolut zu den Grundsätzen eines neu zu bildenenden Bundesverbandes gehören. 

Wenn du das anders siehst... who cares. Die geführten Diskussionen hier im Board zeigten bisher ein anderes Bild.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Reife spreche ich den ignoranten Dilettanten aus den Bundesverbänden und der Initiative ab  - die haben ja schon bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können......


Bisher kam die Fusion zum DAFV mit der von der Initiative vorgelegten Satzungs*entwurf* nicht zu Stande. Ganz in eurem und ganz in meinem Sinn. Scheint es allso nicht nur Dilettanten zu geben.
Darüberhinaus war in vielen Stellungnahmen der LVs zur geplatzten Fusion etwas von "geringfügigen Satzungsänderungen", z.T. durch den DAV veranlasst, zu lesen. Wie diese Satzung *aktuell* aussieht habe ich also keinen blassen Schimmer. Wie oft an der Satzung noch rumgewerkelt wird, kann mir auch niemand sagen. Wenn der DAV noch auf den letzten Drücker versucht, "Patzer" in der Satzung zu korrigieren und festschreiben zu lassen, finde ich das erstmal begrüssenswert. Ob dies dilletantisch war, kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich Kenntnisse über diese Änderungen habe.



Grüzzze
Zoddl


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Thomas die Zahlen sind falsch, und das weist du.
Es sind immer noch rund 1 Mio organisierte Angler

Aber egal, du machst ja auch nichts anderes wie Politik über die du dich auf der anderen Seite beschwerst.

Mach doch Nägel mit Köpfen, wenn du alles besser kannst und stelle einen neuen Verband auf die Beine. Von mir aus Anglerboard Verband.

Wenn du eine Chance hättest den Verband deutschlandweit zu etablieren, würde ich dich unterstützen.

Aber du wirst es nicht hinbekommen, also müssen wir das nehmen was wir haben und das verbessern.

Alles andere ist dummes Zeug, wie man müsste im Lotto gewinnen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Nix da von wegen Fakten verdrehen, dein Posting hatte sich so gelesen.


Da ging es eindeutig um die Reife, hier nochmal alles für Dich zum nachlesen, vielleicht verstehst Dus diesmal........:


			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Von daher stellt sich mir immer wieder die grundsätzliche Frage, ob die Mitglieder beider Verbände überhaupt *reif *sind für eine Fusion.


Darauf meine Antwort:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Angler schon........
> 
> Die Mitglieder (also Landesverbände und Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer) wohl weniger, wie man an dem sieht, was die verbrechen.





> Wie diese Satzung aktuell aussieht habe ich also keinen blassen Schimmer.



Laut dem vorliegenden Brief von Mohnert soll die Satzung so, wie sie abgestimmt wurde, ohne jede Änderung für die geplante zweite Runde gelten, da diese die erforderliche Mehrheit hatte..

Wäre mit Markstein so abgesprochen laut Schreiben.

Die Änderungen betrafen eh nur das terminliche, um eine zweite Abstimmung überhaupt zu ermöglichen..

Wobei das schon per se zweifelhaft ist, da laut Umwandlungsgesetz eh so abgestimmt werden musste, wie die Dokumente ausgelegt wurden (ohne nachträgliche Änderungen)..



> Ob dies dilletantisch war


Ja, war es, weil selbst wenn sie es hingekriegt hätten, sofort mindestens 2 große VDSF-Verbände ausgetreten wären und somit eh keine Einheit zustande gekommen wäre..

Und sie ebenso wahrscheinlich auch sofort Einsprüche und/oder Klagen am Hals gehabt hätten - nicht umsonst hat die VDSF-Justitiarin ja vor den rechtlichen Risiken gewarnt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Thomas die Zahlen sind falsch, und das weist du.
> Es sind immer noch rund 1 Mio organisierte Angler


Mannmannmann -.......................

Ich habe hier die VDSF-Liste vorliegen zur Stimmverteilung bei der HV 2012.

Demnach haben 603.923 Angler über ihre Vereine und die Landesverbände im VDSF ihren Beitrag bezahlt und dementsprechend wurden die Stimmen verteilt (pro angefangene 3.000 bezahlte 1 Stimme).

Muss Dein Landesverband auch vorliegen haben, frag nach!!

Teilt man die Einnahmen durch Beiträge des DAV  durch den Beitragssatz  kommt man beim DAV auf ca. 170.000 Zahler (etwas plusminus wg. geringerer Beiträge der Jugendlichen, deswegen nehm ich da die offizielle DAV-Angabe statt der rechnerischen 165.000)...

Bei mir ergibt das:

....603.923
+.170.000
....773.923 - also ca. 770.000..

Wenn das bei Dir ne Million ergibt, wundert mich nix mehr...............


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mannmannmann -.......................
> 
> Ich habe hier die VDSF-Liste vorliegen zur Stimmverteilung bei der HV 2012.
> 
> ...



Von mir aus hast du Recht - ich kenne andere Zahlen, aber ob 1 % oder etwas über 1 %  aktiver Angler ist doch egal.
Es geht darum wie es weiter geht, und dafür höre ich nur nicht so wie jetzt. 

Bitte Lösungsvorschläge - wenn vorhanden. Aber ich denke |abgelehn|abgelehn|abgelehn reicht in diesem Fall.
Kopfschüttel


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Von mir aus hast du Recht - ich kenne andere Zahlen,


Das von mir sind die *offiziellen Zahlen* des VDSF und DAV, die jetzt vorlagen als Grundlage zur Abstimmung.

Wenn Du andere Zahlen kennst, sind das eben ältere oder es ist Dein Privatvergnügen, hat aber nichts mit der Realität zu tun.


Deswegen hab ich gesagt:
Frag Deinen Landesverband, die MÜSSEN das aktuelle Zahlenwerk auch vorliegen haben, da dies mit in den Unterlagen zur HV war..

Der Lösungsvorschlag ist doch klar:
Absage der geplanten Abstimmung im März

Rücktritt oder Abwahl aller Präsidiumsmitglieder und Entlassung verantwortlicher Geschäftsführer in beiden Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative.

Bildung einer Kommission analog der 12er-Kommission unter Leitung von externen Moderatoren und mit Begleitung wirklich fachkundiger Anwälte.

Erarbeiten einer angelpolitischen Zielsetzung für den Bundesverband, dies in einem Zusatzdokument oder der Satzung verbindlich festschreiben

Erarbeiten einer Organisationsstruktur mit genügender Kontrolle sowohl in finanzieller Hinsicht wie auch bei der politischen Arbeit.

Das mit in der Satzung verankern .

Erarbeiten eines Personaltableaus mit wirklich vertrauenswürdigen Personen.

Das alles zur Abstimmung (Urwahl aller organisierten Angler) in alle Landesverbände geben, damit die Angler vorher umfassend infomiert werden MÜSSEN.

Wenn die Basis das dann trägt, klappt das auch mit einer Fusion.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Jürgen W. aus T.- wo immer das ist:m
Du stellst für Dich fest, was Du am Angeln gut und richtig findest und wie Angeln zu erfolgen hat, Deiner Meinung nach.
So ließt sich manches zumindest für mich.
Nun soll es aber Angler geben, die dazu eine andere Aufassung haben und von mir aus Wettkampfangeln wollen,
Warum soll deren Meinung falsch sein? Nur weil du ne andere hast?
Sorry und genau deshalb ( u.a.) bin ich momentan nicht für eine Fusion. Weil bis jetzt die angelpolitschen Eräuterungen, das DAV nicht mal ansatzweise in einen mir bekannten Papier erwähnt werden, was den neuen Bundes-V. ausmachen soll.
Und ja , ich habe schon gemerkt, dass es die DDR nicht mehr gibt, Was hat das bitte damit zu tun? Deshalb bin ich da ganz nah bei Tomasz u.a.
Ich will dort, wo auch immer, ein Festschreiben von Zielen/ Denken des Neuen geeinten Verbandes, den ich nur momentan ablehne , weil es genau das nicht gibt.
Und Einstellungen / Ziele sind nun mal nicht nur abstrackt. Die müssen auch gelebt werden. Und deshalb brauche ich keinen Bayern, der mit vorschreibt alles tot zu schlagen.
M.E. ist Dein Ausgangspunkt falsch, wie oben geschrieben#h
Gruß A.


----------



## Wegberger (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Hallo,

ich denke man kann schön erkennen , an dem letzten Post, wie sehr Menschen sich verwirren lassen.

Selbst die offiziellen Zahlen der Verbände, werden von Thomas gepostet als falsch angenommen.

Zu Hörigkeit und Kleingeisterei verdammt und den Stimmzettel in der Hand ! -> das scheint die Losung dieser Menschen zu sein.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das von mir sind die *offiziellen Zahlen* des VDSF und DAV, die jetzt vorlagen als Grundlage zur Abstimmung.
> 
> Wenn Du andere Zahlen kennst, sind das eben ältere oder es ist Dein Privatvergnügen, hat aber nichts mit der Realität zu tun.
> 
> ...


Meine Zahlen habe ich vom Landesverband - aber wie gesagt ist es doch egal!
1% oder kurz drunter wen interessiert es? Es wird nur gehört wenn wir mit einer Stimme sprechen - nicht mit 2 oder 3.

Also deswegen Fusion, alles andere ist dummes Zeug.

Sorry Thomas, aber dagegen ist einfach  -aber eine Lösung ist Arbeit. Im Kleinen wie im Großen

Und wenn du das nicht wahr haben willst, bist du ein Blender. Mach es besser- kannst du nicht - deine Initiative fährt die Angelfischerei an die Wand!!!!!!!!

Besser ich winke nochmal #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



> Meine Zahlen habe ich vom Landesverband - aber wie gesagt ist es doch egal!


*Dann lügt der Dich klar an.*

Oder Du lügst uns hier an mit der Aussage, dass Du die Zahlen von Deinem LV hast................

Siehst du auch an den Stimmen vom offiziellen Ergebnis (mit den 10 Präsidiumsstimmen waren das ja 216)..

Für je angefangene 3.000 bezahlte gibts ja eine Stimme (siehe Satzung VDSF)..

Müssten bei einer Million dann ja weit mehr als 340 gewesen sein...

Waren ja aber nur 216...


----------



## Wegberger (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Hallo Thomas,

lass es - am Ende hast du noch alles manipuliert.
Denke an den Briefeschreiber.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Nein, genau das ist der falsche Weg - wir brauchen ein Verband der uns gegenüber der jeweiligen Regierung und der Eu vertritt. Andere, wie Jäger, Natur und Umweltschützer, sowie jeder Sportverband sprechen schon mit einer Stimme - nur wir Angler sind zu doof.
> 
> Wenn in den letzten 50 Jahren etwas falsch gelaufen ist - bitte ändern - aber das geht erst wenn wir alle zusammen arbeiten.
> Wenn jeder sein Süppchen kocht werden wir weiter Kleinwasserkraftwerke bekommen die auch noch hoch subventioniert unsere Fische häckseln.
> ...



Ja, gerne ändern. Weg mit den derzeitigen Delegierten.
95% taugen nichts.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Dann lügt der Dich klar an.*
> 
> Oder Du uns hier mit der Aussage, dass Du die Zahlen von Deinem LV hast................
> 
> ...


Und wieder Thomas- ist doch im Prinzip egal, ob 1 % oder kurz drunter organisierte Angler spielt doch keine Rolle.
Aber was eine Rolle spielt ob das +- 1%  noch in x Verbänden organisiert ist. 

Somit sind wir wieder bei einem Verband, der möglichst bestehende Strukturen nutzt. Also Thomas, ein gutes Argument von deiner Seite und ich fange an nachzudenken.

Allerdings meine ich damit nicht
bin dagegen
VDSF ist Mist
DAV ist Mist
Mohnert ist Mist

usw

Bislang habe ich von dir nur gehört das alles schlecht ist.

Sorry Thomas das ist echt zu wenig


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Solange ich nicht weiss, ob Dein Verband Dich angelogen hat oder Du uns hier mit der Aussage bist Du nicht mehr satisfaktionsfähig für mich..

Zudem lügst Du auch hier:


> Bislang habe ich von dir nur gehört das alles schlecht ist.
> 
> Sorry Thomas das ist echt zu wenig



Siehe hier auf dieser Seite, Posting Nr. 82:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lösungsvorschlag ist doch klar:
> Absage der geplanten Abstimmung im März
> 
> Rücktritt oder Abwahl aller Präsidiumsmitglieder und Entlassung verantwortlicher Geschäftsführer in beiden Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative.
> ...



Darüberhinaus gibts von uns schon lange auch konkrete Vorschläge:

*Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*
*Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion*


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange ich nicht weiss, ob Dein Verband Dich angelogen hat oder Du uns hier mit der Aussage bist Du nicht mehr satisfaktionsfähig für mich..
> 
> Zudem lügst Du auch hier:
> 
> ...



Hallo Herr Thomas geht es noch? 

Normal müsstest du dich jetzt selber sperren. 

Wenn jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist, den der Lüge zu bezichtigen  ist schon sehr hart.

Nun ja werde glücklich mit deinen Führsprechern, ich werde dir sicherlich nach dem Mund reden. Ich werde meine Meinung hier sagen solang es du mir erlaubst. 

Ist dein Forum - aber meine Meinung ist meine Meinung

Lieber schnell noch mal#h


----------



## Wegberger (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

ein troll ein troll


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Thomas geht es noch?
> 
> Normal müsstest du dich jetzt selber sperren.
> 
> ...


Dann zum letzten Mal direkt mit Dir nochmals der Beweis, denn hier gehts um schlichte Fakten, nicht um Meinung. 

Und du wirfst mir ja Lüge vor, wenn du sagst, die von mir genannten Zahlen wären falsch. Dagegen wehre ich mich und führe hier auch den Beweis:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> ch habe hier die VDSF-Liste vorliegen zur Stimmverteilung bei der HV 2012.
> 
> Demnach haben 603.923 Angler über ihre Vereine und die Landesverbände im VDSF ihren Beitrag bezahlt und dementsprechend wurden die Stimmen verteilt (pro angefangene 3.000 bezahlte 1 Stimme).
> 
> ...





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> jürgen W. aus T schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solange ich nicht weiss, ob Dein Verband Dich angelogen hat oder Du uns hier mit der Aussage bist Du nicht mehr satisfaktionsfähig für mich..

Beides ist aber so oder so vielsagend......................

Zudem lügst Du auch hier:


> Bislang habe ich von dir nur gehört das alles schlecht ist.
> 
> Sorry Thomas das ist echt zu wenig



Siehe hier auf der vorigen Seite, Posting Nr. 82, kurz vor Deinem diesbezüglichen Posting:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lösungsvorschlag ist doch klar:
> Absage der geplanten Abstimmung im März
> 
> Rücktritt oder Abwahl aller Präsidiumsmitglieder und Entlassung verantwortlicher Geschäftsführer in beiden Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative.
> ...



Darüberhinaus gibts von uns schon lange auch weitere konkrete Vorschläge:

*Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*
*Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion*


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Thomas geht es noch?
> 
> Normal müsstest du dich jetzt selber sperren.
> 
> ...




Hart ist das, was du hier ablässt.
99% stuss.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hart ist das, was du hier ablässt.
> 99% stuss.



Wenn du meinst Shapro, ist  mal meiner Ansicht nach wieder 100% Gegner der Fusion Meinung, ohne nachzudenken.

Sorry aber nicht nur der Mainstream hat recht


----------



## Wegberger (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

ein troll, ein troll


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Bislang habe ich von dir nur gehört das alles schlecht ist.
> 
> Sorry Thomas das ist echt zu wenig



Da hast Du wohl ein Wahrnehmungsproblem. 

Nicht alles, was von Verbänden kommt, ist schlecht.

Nur was mit der Fusion kommt, ist schlecht. Und dazu gibt es keinen einzigen gegenbeweis.

Und nochmal, weil Du dieser alles entblößenden Frage immer wieder ausweichst:

*Warum weigern sich die Fusionsverhandler standhaft, angelpolitische Ziele festzuschreiben?* *Warum wurde, just als es dabei um die Wusrst ging, die 12er Komission aufgelöst?*


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst Shapro, ist  mal meiner Ansicht nach wieder 100% Gegner der Fusion Meinung, ohne nachzudenken.
> 
> Sorry aber nicht nur der Mainstream hat recht



Du solltest Dir mal eins merken.
Ich folge nicht diesem Mainstream hier, ich vertrete meine eigene Meinung. Diese ist auch nicht immer Konform mit Thomas seiner. Wenn Du hier mal die ganzen Diskussionen verfolgen würdest, wären Dir meine Einsprüche aufgefallen.
Desweiteren ist es nun mal Fakt, dass Du Beispiele schilderst die nicht den Tatsachen entsprechen.
Darauf habe ich Dich auch mehrmals hingewiesen und korrigiert. Wird von Dir aber bewusst ignoriert.
Statt dessen werden neue nicht belegbare Theorien von Dir ins Spiel gebracht.

Und auch diese werden von uns korrigiert und Du reagierst darauf nicht mal fachlich sondern äusserst Dich nur im Blablabla.
So geht dies nun schon den ganzen Beitrag hier. Normalerweiser wird auch solches sinnloses Gelaber ohne einem Bezug zum Topic zu haben gelöscht bzw. der User wird verwarnt.
(Ich fordere keine Verwarnung um dies Klarzustellen)

Für Dein genanntes Beispiel brauchen wir keinen starken Bundesverband weil dieser sich in solchen Dingen eh nicht einmischt.
Desweiteren brauchen wir keinen Bundesverband mit Delegierten die 
a) nicht mal eine Fusion nach Recht, Gesetz und Moral zustande bekommen
b) keinen Bundesverband mit Leuten wie Herr Braun etc.
die in der Vergangenheit für Einschränkungen des Angelns standen.

Und dies solltest Du auch mal langsam akzeptieren.

Und ich will von keine Delegierten vertreten werden die unsere Demokratie mit Füssen treten und andere nicht linientreue Delegierte mobben und beleidigen.

Sämtliche Landesverbände bis auf SH verweigern die öffentliche Kommunikation mit den Anglern. Traurig traurig.

LSFV SH kann hier für offene Kommunikation für andere Landesverbände als Vorbild gellten.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Meine Zahlen habe ich vom Landesverband - aber wie gesagt ist es doch egal!
> 1% oder kurz drunter wen interessiert es? Es wird nur gehört wenn wir mit einer Stimme sprechen - nicht mit 2 oder 3.
> 
> Also deswegen Fusion, alles andere ist dummes Zeug.
> ...



Wer will uns hören?
Wer verweigert die Anhörung wenn zwei Bundesverbände autreten?

Fakten bitte und nicht Blablabla.

Wer verweigert die Anhörung zweier Bundesverbände?

das problem sind nicht die zwei Bundesverbände sondern die zwei unterschiedlichen Meinungen.

a) DAV mit den weniger restrektiven Angelverordnungen und Stellungnahmen
b) die restrektiven Angelverordnungen und Stellungnahmen des VDSF und seinen restrektiven Anglerunfreundlichen Landesverbänden.

Was kommt heraus wenn man beide mischt?
Sicherlich nicht die DAV Meinung sondern die Meinung der stärkeren erpresserischen Landesverbände wie z.b. Bayern.
Alleine schon auf Grund der Mehrheit im VDSF bzw. DAFV.

Auch allein die Meinung mit einer Stimme zu Sprechen müssen ist nicht bei allen Landesverbänden gegeben.
a) haben wir die Fusionsverweigerer
b) haben wir die Landesverbände die mittlerweile gekündigt haben 
c) haben wir Landesverbände die noch kündigen werden und somit ihren eigenen Weg gehen.

Wer von denen hat denn nu Recht?

Welchem Guru schenkst Du deinen Glauben?
Da Du im LFV Westfalen u. Lippe bist, sorry nur über so einen komischen Angeldachverein, denn dein ursprünglicher Verein hält sich ja auch aus dem Landesverband raus. Warum eigentlich?

Du argumentierst wie Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp.
Wir müssen mit einer Stimme sprechen!
Warum Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp?
*Schweigen*

Für was? Um gegen die Wasserkraftwerke anzugehen? Ist dies das einzige Problem? Dafür die Gelder von hart arbeitenden Anglern verplempern?
Wobei man 60 Jahre gepennt hat und nichts dagegen unternahm? Bidet man sich nun ein das über 7000 Wasserkraftwerke mit einem Wert der in die Milliarden Euros geht abgeschaltet bzw. abgerissen werden?


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hier ein Beispiel warum wir einen starken Verband brauchen*

Zitat:"
*Zu den Fakten:*

*Folgende Landesverbände haben bzw. planen den Austritt aus dem VDSF*:

 Thüringen                             ca.  12.000 Mitglieder  zum 31.12.2012
 Bayern                                  ca.130.000 Mitglieder  zum 31.12.2013
 Mecklenburg-Vorpommern   ca.  42.000  Mitglieder zum 31.12.2013 ( angekündigt )
 Schleswig-Holstein               ca.  39.000 Mitglieder  zum 31.12.2013 (angekündigt, JHV beschließt)"


Quelle:http://www.sportfischer-farge-rekum.de/joomla/index.php/aktuell-fusion-davvdsf.html

Interessant ist auch, dass was danach folgt.

Zitat:"
*Hallo Jungs, wacht mal alle auf*, es geht hier um eine Fusion  von fast 1 Million Vereinsmitglieder unter einem gemeinsamen Deutschen  Dachverband mit dem Ziel sich für den Tier,- Natur- und
 Umweltschutz gemeinsam ehrenamtlich einzusetzen und unsere Interessen mit starken Vertretern,
 welche durch unsere Beiträge finanziert und bezahlt werden, nach Außen einzubringen und durchzusetzen.
 Ich frage mich inzwischen ernsthaft, wie es gelingen soll, eine für alle tragbare Fusion im nächsten Jahr hinzubekommen.
 Es kann doch nicht sein, das „Gegner“ ( Kritiker ) der Fusion mit  berechtigten Bedenken und Sorgen fast an den Pranger gestellt werden,  weil sie zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt gegen eine Fusion sind und zumindest  Zeitaufschub bzw. Klärungsbedarf angemeldet haben, das ist doch  Demokratie und die wollen wir leben. Die Demokratie hat in Berlin gelebt  und daher fand der VDSF keine Mehrheit für eine Fusion.
 Wie schon gesagt, es hat aus meiner Sicht an Aufklärungsarbeit  gefehlt, wir haben vielleicht auch dem DAV zu viele Zugeständnisse  gemacht , da er auch berechtigte Ängste hatte, von dem großen VDSF  verschluckt zu werden.
 Hier hätten auch mal klare Akzente seitens des VDSF gesetzt werden müssen, *es geht nicht alles was ihr wollt, aber wir schlucken euch nicht runter!*
 Genauso sind auch von der VDSF Seite so einige Spitzen los getreten  worden, welche völlig unnötig waren und die Situation immer weiter  anheizten.

 Während der gesamten Fusionsverhandlungen gab und gibt es in beiden  Verbänden immer noch diverse Quertreiber, denen es wahrlich nicht um die  Sache geht, sondern sie wollen nur Politik, Macht und ihr eigenes Ego  in den Vordergrund stellen."


----------

